# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  LUZ e AQUARISMO

## Roberto_Denadai

*Luz e Aquarismo*

*Introdução*

A luz solar é responsável pela existência e criação dos ecossistemas marinhos e terrestres.Aproximadamente a 3 bilhões de anos atrás, algumas bactérias desenvolveram certas habilidades em dividir uma variedade de compostos. Finalmente, um bilhão de anos mais tarde, a alga azul-verde desenvolveu a habilidade de utilizar o composto mais abundante da terra, a água. A fotossíntesse entra em ação como um sofisticado processo químico, utilizando a luz solar como fonte de energia.Desde então existe uma grande variedade de tipos de fotossíntesse no reino das plantas e algas, e a evolução da fotossintesse  é um dos responsáveis pelo desenvolvimento da vida no planeta. Sem a Luz solar como fonte de energia, nada disso seria possível. 

A importância da luz em nossos aquários não é apenas estética, mas a saúde de nossos animais está intimamente ligado a iluminação. Muitos dos organismos que mantemos em nossos aquários dependem da luz parcialmente ou totalmente, pois grande parte é fotossintetizante. Corais tem uma relação simbiótica com algas que se chamam zooxanthellae ,estas se abrigam dentro do tecido dos corais. As zooxanthellaes oferecem excesso de comida e oxigênio para o coral, e a perda de compostos nitrogenados e dioxido de carbono pelo coral é aproveitado pela zooxanthellae. Essa relação é crucial para os recifes de corais e a luz tem um papel fundamental como fonte de energia para o recife.

Neste artigo, além de apresentar de forma mais teórica o que é a luz, vamos entender as unidades para medir intensidade luminosa, entender o que significa temperatura de cor, comprimento de onda e veremos também seus efeitos e eficiência da penetração da luz sobre  nossos aquários de forma prática, assim como a distância ideal entre refletores de lâmpadas HQI.

*O que é a luz ?*

A luz era aceita somente como uma onda eletromagnética, mas desde a descoberta do efeito fotoelétrico por Einstein e do efeito Compton por Arthur Compton, a teoria ondulatória entrou em cheque. A teoria ondulatória explica de maneira elegante os fenômenos de interferência e difração luminosa, mas não podia explicar o efeito Compton e o efeito fotoelétrico.Desde então, o modo como passamos a entender a luz mudou. Atualmente a luz é aceita como uma dualidade onda-partícula. É possível através de experimentos comprovar o comportamento ondulatório da luz como também é possível comprovar o comportamento particular da mesma. Planck acreditava que as ondas eletromagnéticas se espalhariam pelo espaço na mesma forma que as ondas se espalham na água. Mas  Einstein propôs em seu artigo sobre o efeito fotoelétrico que a energia radiante era quantizada em pacotes concentrados, que mais tarde vieram a ser chamados de fótons.
Os físicos tiveram que aceitar a dualidade onda-partícula, e cada pacote de fótons tem energia E = hv. 

Onde:

*E =* energia total do fóton ou pacote de fótons
*h =* constante de Planck ( introduzida em um artigo de Planck de 1900, artigo sobre a radiação térmica )
*v =* frequência 

Os estados de energia das ondas eletromagnéticas são quantizadas e múltiplas de hv....como 0, hv, 2hv.....nhv

Einstein recebeu mais tarde o prêmio nobel pela descoberta do efeito fotoelétrico.

*Comprimento de Onda*

 Olhando a luz como uma  onda eletromagnética ( campos elétricos e magnéticos oscilam entre si perpendiculamente ), a distância que separa duas oscilações é chamado de comprimento da onda ,  sendo medida em Nanometer (Nm) e o número de oscilações por segundo ( freqüência ) é medida em Hertz (Hz). O comprimento de onda é geralmente citado em aquarismo, dado que os corais fazem fotossíntesse utilizando alguns comprimentos de onda da luz.
Vejamos abaixo a faixa de comprimentos de onda do espectro visível ao olho humano :


Tabela 1 : Cores e comprimentos de onda

Abaixo de 390 Nm estão os raios Ultra Violetas e acima de 770 Nm estão os Infra Vermelhos. 

*Temperatura de Cor*

Lord Kelvin, um físico escocês do século 19, criou uma forma de medir os desvios de proporção na composição da luz branca, ou seja, quando predominava o vermelho, o amarelo, o azul, etc... Por este processo, imaginava-se um objeto hipotético totalmente negro (chamado por ele de "corpo negro" , porque absorveria 100% de qualquer luz que incidisse sobre ele) que, ao ser aquecido, passaria a emitir luz. E, além disso, a luz emitida iria mudando gradualmente de cor. A analogia era feita era com um pedaço de ferro, aquecido cada vez mais, o chamado "ferro em brasa" inicialmente de cor vermelha, e depois passando por várias tonalidades (amarelo, verde, azul) conforme a temperatura subia.

Lord Kelvin criou então uma escala de temperaturas, a qual deu seu nome e estabeleceu que a temperatura de 1.200 K (graus Kelvin) o corpo negro tornaria-se vermelho. E que quanto mais aquecido, mais sua tonalidade se alterava, correspondendo a temperaturas intermediárias. Assim, a escala Kelvin de temperatura de cor associa cor e temperatura.
Os físicos necessitam trabalhar com o zero absoluto e imaginaram um corpo que quando resfriado não irradiaria energia e teria teoricamente a cor negra (sem cor). Esta situação teórica foi dado o valor zero Kelvin. Esse valor corresponde a -273 º C (zero absoluto). 

*Referências para temperatura de cor:* 

 Luz de vela   ---------------------------1800  ºK
 Lâmpada incandescente --------------2500  ºK a 3050ºK 
 Lâmpada fluorescente ----------------3000  ºK a 6500ºK
 Luz solar (meio dia) -------------------5500  ºK
 Céu Nublado ---------------------------7000   ºK
 Céu limpo  -----------------------------10000 ºK a 30000ºK 

*Tabela 2 : temperaturas de cor .Fonte (Benoît Finet, Florian Lesage)*

*Unidades de Medidas*

*Lúmen:* Lúmem é uma medida da potência da luz visível.Um lúmem é definido como o fluxo luminoso de 1/683 watt de luz com comprimento de onda de 555Nm. Entretanto, lúmen não mede intensidade. Por exemplo , uma fluorescente de 36W irradia uma quantidade de 3250 lúmens, sendo este o total de luz emitida em todas as direções pela lâmpada.

*Lux :* Lux é uma medida de iluminância. Um lux é definido como a intensidade do  fluxo luminoso que ilumina uma superfície de 1 lúmen por metro quadrado ( 1 lux = 1 lúmen / m² ). Como exemplo, a iluminância do sol ao meio dia no equador é aproximadamente 100.000 lux

*Micro Einstein :*  (µE) mede a quantidade de fótons que é recebida ou emitida por um corpo. Um Einstein é equivalente a um mol de fótons  (6.023x10²³ fotóns). Esta unidade não leva em consideração a energia que cada fóton carrega ( a energia depende do comprimento de onda )

*PAR :* (Photosynthetic Available Radiation) – Radiação disponível para a fotossíntesse, medida em µE/m²/s. O PAR mede o número de fótons que atinge uma superfície, e todos os comprimentos de onda estão na faixa do vísivel ( entre 390 e 770nm ). É nesta faixa do espectro que encontramos os diferentes picos de absorção dos pigmentos fotossintéticos. Como esses pigmentos usam comprimentos de ondas precisos, alguns preferem usar o PUR para quantificar o número de fótons que são realmente usados  para a fotossíntesse.

*Exemplo entre Lumens, Watts e Temperatura de cor para algumas lâmpadas BLV* :


Tabela 3 : Exemplo BLV

Aqui o espectro normalizado de uma Iwasaki de 400W comparado com a luz solar em várias profundidades do oceano.Veja que temos alguns picos no azul , verde e amarelo, mas de maneira geral o espectro é muito parecido com a luz natural 



*Intensidade e a Lei do Inverso do Quadrado da Distância*

Um certo número de fatores afeta quanta luz irradiada de uma fonte de luz alcança um objeto, mas o fator mais importante é a distância entre a fonte de luz e o objeto.É intuitivo que a intensidade seja dissipada com a distância, mas vamos agora quantificar isso com alguns exemplos numéricos para ficar mais claro a lei do inverso do quadrado.


Figura 1: Pulso eletromagético em tempos distintos com Raio1 = 2 cm e Raio2 = 4 cm

Imagine que um pulso de luz é emitido por uma vela. Esse pulso de luz pode ser representado por uma onda esférica no plano. Essa onda se espalha no tempo e quanto mais o tempo passa, maior fica essa onda esférica. Como exemplo, suponha que a  energia da onda é 100 ( não importa a unidade )  e que essa energia se conserva no tempo. Podemos então calcular qual a energia por cm2 da onda no instante t1 e qual a energia dessa onda no instante t2 .

-------------------------------------------------------------

Energia por cm² no istante 1 :
E1 = Energia / pi*r²  = 100 /  ( 3,14 * 2²) =  *7,9618*

Energia por cm² no instante 2 :
E2 = 100 / ( 3,14 * 4² ) =* 1,9904*
-------------------------------------------------------------

Notamos claramente que a energia por cm2  da onda no instante 2 é exatamente 4 vezes menor que a energia por cm2 da onda 1. Aqui fica claro a regra do inverso do quadrado da distância.
Para ser mais exato , podemos definir intensidade como sendo a medida de quanta luz alcança uma determinada área, sendo calculada pela fórmula abaixo : 

E= ( I / d² ) * cos(@) 

Onde :

* I* é a intensidade luminosa da fonte,
* d* é a distância entre a fonte e a superfície 
* @* é o ângulo formado entre a direção da luz e a normal da superfície. 

Obs : esta fórmula despreza perda de luz por outros fatores como turbidez e etc.

Vejamos a figura abaixo, onde como exemplo temos uma lâmpada HQI de 150W BLV, que emite segundo o fabricante 7000 lúmens. Imaginando que não existe perda no caminho, vamos observar quantos lúmens por cm² chegam nas 3 áreas abaixo e as relações entre si  : 


Figura 2: ( estamos considerando para efeito de simplificação nos cálculos que cos @ = 1 )


Tabela 3:Podemos observar claramento a lei do inverso do quadrado da distância na matriz acima.

Veja que a 60 cm de profundidade, a intensidade luminosa é 400 vezes menor que  a 3 cm da superficie da água, e também observamos que a  60 cm de profundidade a intensidade é duas vezes menor do que a 30 cm de profundidade.

Aqui fica claro o recado para os aquaristas. Quanto maior a altura do aquário, menor será a intensidade de luz que chegará até o fundo. É recomendado que aquários marinhos tenham no máximo 70 cm de altura. 
Vejam a diferença enorme de intensidade que uma acrópora recebe ao estar perto da superfície da água e no substrato, uma diferença de 400 vezes.Fica claro agora que uma mudança de apenas alguns centimentros pode ser a causa da morte ou branqueamento do coral, devido a abrupta mudança de intensidade de luz.

Isso também nos alerta como é importante fazer a adaptação de alguns corais. Imagine que você acabou de comprar um SPS que estava perto do substrato no aquário do vendedor, e ao chegar no seu aquário, você coloca esse coral perto da superfície. As chances de perda deste coral por branqueamento e stress é enorme, devido a enorme diferença de intensidade no qual o coral estava acostumado.Vale lembrar que no nosso exemplo, estamos desconsiderando perdas da luz ao entrar em contato com a água e demais partículas presente no caminho do raio de luz. Logo, a intensidade em um ambiente real é ainda menor que no nosso exemplo.

Cor, este também é um fator que para alguns SPS variam de acordo com a distância que cada SPS está da lâmpada. Mesmo estando na mesma água e condições similares, alguns SPS apresentam diferenças de cor de acordo com a profundidade. É importante conhecer a característica de cada espécie, e em qual profundida cada espécie se encontra na natureza.


Figura 3 : Vejam a diferença de cor , a muda foi feita da colônia mãe e ambos os corais estão no mesmo aquário. A muda fica a 30 cm da superfície enquanto que a colônia mâe fica a 5 cm da superfície da água. Neste caso, quanto mais perto da luz ,mais rosa fica o coral

*Posicionamento de refletores para HQI*

É muito comum em novas montagens, o aquarista se precocupar com a iluminação que irá usar. Em geral , uma das dúvidas é sobre quantos refletores usar e qual a distância entre eles para maximizar a área de cobertura pela luz, e para que não fique sombras no canto do aquário. Vamos tentar elucidar e mostrar qual é a distâncua razoável para não perdemos muita intensidade.


Figura 4: Distância Máxima entre os refletores sem causar sombras no substrato

Podemos observar na figura acima, que esta é a máxima distância entre os refletores, para que não tenhamos sombras no fundo do aquário. Essa configuração é intuitiva. Mas repare que a iluminação não atinge o meio da coluna d´agua, não sendo um local apropriado para colocar corais exigentes em relação a luz. Vale lembrar que a luz sofre refração ao colidir com a água, e os raios de luz sofrem desvios e mudam de velocidade, mas para a título de simplificação estamos deixando essa questão de lado.


Figura 5: Distância que mantem a intensidade mais uniforme no substrato

Pela figura 5 acima, podemos observar que existe uma área no substrato aonde existe uma sobreposição do cone 1 com o cone 2 de luz. Essa área, apesar de ser sobreposta, praticamente mantém a intensidade de luz no substrato uniforme, dado o ângulo de incidência @ pela equação de intensidade. Essa é a recomendação de distância entre os refletores para quem quer economia, mas ao mesmo tempo uma intensidade mais uniforme no aquário. 

A distância ideal entre os refletores deveria ser igual a zero, um do lado do outro, para ter o efeito máximo da intensidade da luz sobre o aquário. Mas infelizmente o custo disso seria muito alto, e teríamos em geral problemas com temperatura elevada da água e um alto custo financeiro. Portanto, para achar a distância ideal do exemplo acima, basta ligar apenas uma lâmpada no meio do aquário e medir o alcance da luz no substrato. É importante salientar que essa distância muda de acordo com a altura do aquário e a altura do refletor em relação a superfície da água. Logo, dois aquários com mesmo volume mas com alturas diferentes podem ter recomendações de refletores e quantidade de lâmpadas diferentes.

*Absorção da Luz*

A água absorve luz, mesmo em águas cristalinas. Cerca de 60% da radiação total que entra na água é absorvida no primeiro metro de profundidade, e cerca de 80% é absorvida nos primeiros 10 metros.(Gross, 1977).  Além disso, cerca de 3% - 50% é refletida pela superfície da água, dependendo do ângulo de incidência. (Tait, 1972). 
Ao meio dia, a luz penetra basicamente com um ângulo perpendicular  a água, sendo que dessa maneira a refleção é quase nula, mas tanto no amanhecer quanto no final da tarde, a quantidade de luz refletida é grande.

A água absorve diferentes comprimentos de ondas em diferentes taxas. A luz vermelha  é absorvida rapidamente nos 3 primeiros metros de profundidade, em contrapartida, a luz azul penetra na água até 40 metros ou mais. Radiação UV-A também chega perto dos 20 metros de profundidade

 A diferença de absorção por comprimento de onda, muda e afeta a cor que alcança os recifes de corais e mar aberto.

*HQI x Sol*

Aquaristas são extremamente preocupados em criar em seus sistemas uma iluminação parecida como a encontrada na natureza.Sabemos que na natureza, com o por do sol e com o cruzamento do sol pelo horizonte ao longo do dia, a radiação e intensidade de luz que um recife de coral recebe diariamente muda completamente ao longo do dia com o passar do tempo. Imitar este tipo de condição hoje em dia é possível, dado que já existe sistemas para imitar o nascer do sol, horário de pico e por do sol.

Um aquário  com lâmpadas HQI se compara ao Sol ?

Pensando em números de fótons, a resposta seria sim. Uma medida de energia do sol  sobre um recife de coral, seria a quantidade total de fótons por  área que atingem o recife ao longo do dia, chamada de TIDLI ( luz do dia total ). Essa medida difere do conceito de intensidade de luz, que muda a cada momento devido a posição do sol em relaçao ao recife.
Se nós compararmos o total de fótons por dia que atingem um recife de coral com uma iluminação feita por HQI, é possível que algumas HQI forneçam mais fótons para o aquário do que ele receberia do sol.
Como exemplo, na superfície das águas do equador encontramos aproximadamente 50 mol / m2 em um típico dia de verão ( Harker, 1999). É possível usando um fotoperíodo de 12 horas por dias , alcançar 100 mol / m2 na superfície da água de nossos aquários com a utilização de HQI, sendo este o dobro do encontrado nas águas do equador. Fica claro que com este exemplo, que um aumento na energia sobre um aquário não é apenas função  da fonte de luz do aquário, mas também do fotoperíodo utilizado pelo aquarista. Caso você ache que seu aquário receba pouca luz, ao invéz de aumetar a potência das lâmpadas, é possível conseguir mais energia aumentando seu fotoperíodo.Entretanto, aumentar a intensidade pode ser recomendado para conseguir benefícios em alguns corais, como coloração em SPS.

*Conclusão*

Mostramos neste artigo o que é a luz , suas propriedades e sua influência em relação a intensidade , espectro e temperatura de cor. Não é necessário o entendimento completo de todos os conceitos para se ter um aquário bonito e saudável, mas é interessante entender os conceitos da luz e sua interação com a vida em nossos aquários.  Entendemos que a profundidade é extremamente importante e agora sabemos o quanto ela é importante na queda da intensidade da luz em nossos aquários. Talvez esse conhecimento evite erros da construção de aquários com altura superior a 70 cm. Espero que a leitura tenha sido proveitosa como fonte de informação e conhecimento.

*Referências :*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Física Quântica,  Eisberg e Resnick
* Lighting the Reef Aquarium - Spectrum or Intensity ? ,Dana Riddle, Miguel Olaizola
* Underwater Light Field and its Comparison to Metal Halide Lighting, Sanjay Joshi, Ph.D
* The Properties of Light, Andrew Trevor – Jones
* Underwater Lighting Coditions, Andrew Trevor – Jones
* The reef aquarium,  J. Charles Delbeek and Sprung
* Dynamic Aquaria ,  Adey and Loveland
* Aquariuns Coral, Eric Borneman
* Light, Colors and Corals, Benoit Finet, Florian Lesage
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Rui Damião

Parabens esta muito bom este post :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Fala Rui,

Obrigado. Você leu rápido demais, nem deu tempo de eu formatar o texto direito  :SbSourire2:  

Abraços

----------


## Rui Damião

> Fala Rui,
> 
> Obrigado. Você leu rápido demais, nem deu tempo de eu formatar o texto direito  
> 
> Abraços


 :bompost:  Eu tinha lido só uma parte pensava que era tudo, mas depois reparei que tinha muito mais coisas do que tinha lido ainda estou a ler.
Esta de facto muito positivo eu tinha algumas duvidas sobre a iluminação e estão a dissipar-se com este texto parabéns mais uma vez :tutasla:  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Roberto

Mais uma vez, o meu muito obrigado pelo seu novo "tratado".

Não sou entendido em fisica, (se é que o sou em alguma coisa) mas após minha primeira leitura, Reefforum ficou mais rico certamente por este belo artigo de estudo (para mim) e certamente para muitos de nós.

Obrigado pela sua partilha connosco.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Roberto
Parabéns pelo artigo. Gostaria de lhe colocar algumas questões :
- Tem experiênçia com Radium 20000 K?
- E na combinação das Radium 20000 com as Iwasaki 6500 K?
- Numa suposta combinação destas duas , uma para intesidade e crescimento e outra para estética e coloração qual seria a melhor combinação de fotoperiodos, tendo em vista os aspectos economicos, crecimento e cor? Suponhamos que estamos a falar num aquario com 80 cm de profundidade e com SPS e alguns LPS?
- Não acha que de facto em muitas situações os aquaristas estão a dar mais luz do que os corais de facto precisam , ou seja mais lumens na busca de melhor cor e crescimento mas duma forma muitas vezes desiquilibrada entre si?
- Qual é para si a altura ideal para mudar uma lampada HQI com 6500 K, com 10000 K e com 20000 K ? Claro que é melhor falar em tempo efectivo de utilização (nº de horas acesa ) do que em meses ,porque teremos fotoperiodos diferentes seguramente.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Não vou ser eu a ousar dar respostas as tuas questões, pois de pouco mais de iluminação sei do que "cus" de pirilampos.

No entanto relato algo que ja "teclamos" online.

Na minha visita ao Mar Vermelho, uma das coisas que mais me surpreendeu foi o facto de poder observar alguns dos corais, fixados em zonas onde me "pareceu" que a iluminação do dia era infima. 

Em alguns deles, tive o cuidado de me posicionar propositadamente num alinhamento prependicular a superficie da agua para poder observar a possibilidade de incidência da luz sobre o coral em questão. O certo que essa possibilidade apenas numa posição obliqua do sol poderia vir a ter incidência sobre ele.

Isto tem-me feito reflectir, se de facto não estaremos a iluminar em excesso os nossos aquarios.

Conclusões, não as tenho. Mas as evidências foram fortes.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente trabalho Roberto !!!  :bompost:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Viva Roberto
> Parabéns pelo artigo. Gostaria de lhe colocar algumas questões :
> - Tem experiênçia com Radium 20000 K?
> - E na combinação das Radium 20000 com as Iwasaki 6500 K?
> - Numa suposta combinação destas duas , uma para intesidade e crescimento e outra para estética e coloração qual seria a melhor combinação de fotoperiodos, tendo em vista os aspectos economicos, crecimento e cor? Suponhamos que estamos a falar num aquario com 80 cm de profundidade e com SPS e alguns LPS?
> - Não acha que de facto em muitas situações os aquaristas estão a dar mais luz do que os corais de facto precisam , ou seja mais lumens na busca de melhor cor e crescimento mas duma forma muitas vezes desiquilibrada entre si?
> Rui


Boas Rui,

Nunca usei as Iwasaki nem Radium, mas tenho lido boas referências das mesmas. Pretendo colocar a Iwasaki no meu reef para testar. Atualmente eu uso duas XM de 10k 400W. Mas acredito que 6 horas diarias com ambas as lâmpadas seria razoável.

Nos corais , existe o que chamamos de ponto de saturação para a fotossintesse, e a partir deste ponto , não adianta oferecer mais luz que não será benéfico para o coral. Não só a fotossintese, mas tb o metabolismo e calcificação não serão alterados pelo aumento de luz.

Então alguns corais, acredito que sim, nós temos mais luz do que eles precisam.

Inclusive , alguns estudos mostraram que alguns corais como Seriathopora, Sylophora e Merulina, teriam uma taxa de fotossintese maior com uma iluminação moderada do que muito forte. ( borneman , 2001 )

Outros estudos de Coles e Jokiel também mostraram que excesso de luz reduz o crescimento e aumenta a mortalidade em casos de stress.

Um ponto a ser lembrado é que nem sempre mais é o melhor. 

Agora é complexo determinar quando é muito ou pouca luz apenas olhando para o coral. O Gustavo Duarte fez um curso de Fluometria PAM em que dá para saber qual a dose de iluminação certa para os corais e a taxa de fotossintese. Em breve ele pode falar mais sobre isso pra gente.

Abraços

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Parabéns antes de mais pelo excelente artigo. Mas tenho de o ler com mais calma amanhã, a esta hora ( 4:30 da manhã ) questões de física já não entram tão bem na cabeça  :yb624:  .




> O Gustavo Duarte fez um curso de Fluometria PAM em que dá para saber qual a dose de iluminação certa para os corais e a taxa de fotossintese. Em breve ele pode falar mais sobre isso pra gente.


Esperemos pela vinda dele e pela palestra que vai dar. 

António

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Outros estudos de Coles e Jokiel também mostraram que excesso de luz reduz o crescimento e aumenta a mortalidade em casos de stress.


Acho esta ideia muito interessante , a qual eu partilho seriamente, porque muitas vezes preocupamo-nos muito com a luz e temos má qualidade de água, falta ou excesso de nutrientes e sobretudo insuficiente circulação. Seria o mesmo que exigirmos a um trabalhador uma produtividade excelente sem lhe darmos a formação , o equipamento e as condições necessárias para desempenhar as tarefas. Ou o trabalhador adoecia ( RTN, bleaching , etc ) ou fazia ronha ( crescimento deficiente, perda de cor ) ou se despedia e a fabrica falia ( morte do coral, aquario no sotão ) enquanto eu lhe exigia horas extraordinárias( mais fotoperiodo ou mais uma calha).
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Roberto :Olá:  
Quero agradecer por partilhares o excelente post :Pracima:  


> ... Mas acredito que 6 horas diarias com ambas as lâmpadas seria razoável.
> 
> Nos corais , existe o que chamamos de ponto de saturação para a fotossintesse, e a partir deste ponto , não adianta oferecer mais luz que não será benéfico para o coral. Não só a fotosspintese, mas tb o metabolismo e calcificação não serão alterados pelo aumento de luz.


Portanto, mais horas do que essas (6) não faz bem ao reef, o que quer dizer que poderemos estar a desenvolver bactérias nocivas ao sistema inclusivé algas ( diatomacias, cianos...)?!? :Admirado:  

Cumps,
Rui bessa

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Mas acredito que 6 horas diarias com ambas as lâmpadas seria razoável.


Então Roberto, seria correcto assumir, partindo do principio escrito no seu texto de que ,grosso modo , uma lampada de 20000K terá cerca de metade dos lumens de uma lampada de 6500 K, se usarssemos 4 horas para a de 6500 e 10 horas para a de 20000 K teriamos aproximadamente a mesma potênçia de luz no aquario. Mas poderiamos gozar o aquário durante mais horas ( importante para quem trabalha ) , escolher um periodo de vazio ( com contador bi-horario ) mais facilmente,reduzir a temperatura ( menos potençia concentrada ), e eventualmente obter cores melhores nos nossos corais . Os LPS particularmente, penso que gostariam. 
Será isto verdade? Seria esta uma combinação mais equilibrada deiluminação , em termos de potênçia , PAR,  estética( cor do aquário e dos corais) e economia para os nossos aquários?

Estamos a falar de HQI , mas poderiamos estar a falar de T5 6500 e actinicas .
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Fala Rui,

Essa não sei te responder. Seria um chute eu te falar alguma coisa.  

Mas eu vou estudar um pouco mais sobre a fotossintese nos corais, pois acho que o ideal é deixar ambas as HQI ligadas ao mesmo tempo.....caso eu descubra algo eu te falo

Abraços

----------


## Jose.Silva

Muito obrigado.

5 estrelas e ajudou bastante o teu poste  :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Dana Riddle and Miguel Olaizola




> This experiment’s results suggest information potentially valuable for hobbyists - that rates of photosynthesis were essentially the same under these two distinctly different light sources. *Other than aesthetic value, there appears to be no advantage, photosynthetically speaking, in using high Kelvin lamps.*
> The implication of these results should be of interest to hobbyists; it suggests that lamp selection (with due regard to lamp intensity) may be based on appeal, whether that is price or the "look" it gives to a tank, without fear of hindering photosynthesis. Economy-minded hobbyists and coral farmers may find this especially useful. It appears that light intensity and relatively simple light measurements alone adequately judge lamp efficiencies within the context of zooxanthellae photosynthesis. This should not be construed to mean that all light sources are adequate for reef aquaria use. 
> 
> The spectral signatures obtained with the spectrometer demonstrate that these two metal halide lamps are full spectrum (though the 12,000° K lamp output is skewed towards the blue portion of the spectrum) and most resembles the "white light" category defined by Kinzie et al. (1984). Results garnered with the PAM meter suggest these two lamps are more or less equally efficient in the promotion of photosynthesis *when PPFD values are the same.* 
> 
> Proud sponsor of this Feature Article 
> 
> 
> 
> It is inappropriate to claim that there are no major differences among the plethora of lamps available and their abilities to promote photosynthesis. Certainly the depreciation of overall lamp light output (PPFD) should be considered and readers are encouraged to review the works of Joshi and Morgan (1998; 1999, 2000) and others. Future experiments involving spectral quality and its effects should include more data points, different lamps and perhaps different coral species. Clearly, more work is required before we have an answer to the "best lamp" question. *For now, it appears that spectral quality might be subordinate to lamp intensity.*


http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...02/Feature.htm

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> mais facilmente,reduzir a temperatura ( menos potençia concentrada ), e eventualmente obter cores melhores nos nossos corais Rui






> Although it has not been proven that all coloration in corals is due to these UV protecting pigments, the practice of adding UV (or increasing UV) in the reef aquarium should be generally avoided, because it is likely to cause more harm than good. Preliminary results from the lighting research conducted by Dana Riddle *seem to indicate that it is not UV that is causing the coloration, but, in fact, it may have more to do with PAR and the spectral quality of light*. I have noticed that corals tend to turn green in higher UV light, and it may be that green pigments are generated under UV light. For brilliant coral coloration (pinks, blues and purples) to show up, we may need to limit the stimulation of the green pigment response to the UV light.


http://www.personal.psu.edu/sbj4/aqu...osynthesis.htm

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Roberto
Eu conheço os artigos da Dana Riddle mas não entendo em que é que os excertos que colocastes respondem ou contradizem as minhas hipoteses . Ou seja :
- Relativamente ao primeiro artigo ou parte de artigo , eu nunca afirmei que mais fotossintese significa mais côr . Mais fotossintese significa mais crescimento. Não influencia necessaria e selectivamente os pigmentos e a sua distribuição.



> Other than aesthetic value, there appears to be no advantage, photosynthetically speaking, in using high Kelvin lamps.


 Logo concordo com esta afirmação, tanto que tal como o Roberto disse eu quero dar a potençia e o PAR suficiente ( E NÂO A MAIS )para que a fotossintese se cumpra até ao limite possível , daí as tais 6 ou 4 horas de 6500 K.
- Relativamente ao segundo artigo , o facto de se escolherem temperaturas de côr maiores não significa necessariamente que estamos a dar mais radiação ultravioleta( ou seja estamos a dar mais entre 400 e 500 nm e os UV estão abaixo de 390 ), e seguramente temos que usar os mesmos vidros filtradores de UV a não ser que estejamos a usar lampadas com casquilho E40 ( rosca única )que já trazem filtro UV integrado no vidro da propria lampada. Aliás em presença de maiores quantidades de UV os corais não se tornam escuros devido apenas ao pigmento verde mas até devido ao aumento da população de zooxantelas tornando o coral castanho, ocultando as outras cores dos pigmentos mesmo que  geneticamente a sua capacidade de produção exista. Mais luz ou mais temperatura de cor não significa necessariamente mais UVS se a protecção for adequada.
Parece de qualquer forma ser uma pratica corrente nos aquariofilistas alemães usarem lampadas com temperaturas de cor mais elevadas ( 15000 a 20000 ) para darem mais cor aos seus corais, estimulando outros pigmentos.Agora se isso é apenas uma ilusão optica ou fotografica.........
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

Apesar de o artigo resumir bem algumas coisas, penso que tem erros graves que podem induzir em erro...


a aproximação de uma HQI + reflector por um ponto de luz é obviamente uma má aproximação com consequencias graves nos calculos. A consideração do cos do angulo ser igual a 1, tambem me parece originar valores errados.

Isto para chegar ao valor de 400x mais de luz a 3 cm da lampada do que a 60 cm. 

Há que tomar em atenção que ninguem coloca HQI's a 3cm da água...

a analise dos resultados sem reflectir sobre os mesmos pode levar a conclusoes bastante erradas.





> Pensando em números de fótons, a resposta seria sim. Uma medida de energia do sol sobre um recife de coral, seria a quantidade total de fótons por área que atingem o recife ao longo do dia, chamada de TIDLI ( luz do dia total ). Essa medida difere do conceito de intensidade de luz, que muda a cada momento devido a posição do sol em relaçao ao recife.
> Se nós compararmos o total de fótons por dia que atingem um recife de coral com uma iluminação feita por HQI, é possível que algumas HQI forneçam mais fótons para o aquário do que ele receberia do sol.
> Como exemplo, na superfície das águas do equador encontramos aproximadamente 50 mol / m2 em um típico dia de verão ( Harker, 1999). É possível usando um fotoperíodo de 12 horas por dias , alcançar 100 mol / m2 na superfície da água de nossos aquários com a utilização de HQI, sendo este o dobro do encontrado nas águas do equador. Fica claro que com este exemplo, que um aumento na energia sobre um aquário não é apenas função da fonte de luz do aquário, mas também do fotoperíodo utilizado pelo aquarista. Caso você ache que seu aquário receba pouca luz, ao invéz de aumetar a potência das lâmpadas, é possível conseguir mais energia aumentando seu fotoperíodo.Entretanto, aumentar a intensidade pode ser recomendado para conseguir benefícios em alguns corais, como coloração em SPS.


comparar medições TIDLI sem mais informação nenhum é um perfeito disparate, já que a TIDLI, nao é cruzada com informação de PUR e portanto muita da radiação pode nem ser aproveitavel fotossinteticamente e em termos  de distribuição espectral ao longo do dia ser bastante diferente. Aliado ao factor de os corais poderem fazer fotoregulação aproveitando mais ou menos radiação conforme a que está disponivel e de que maneira esta disponivel, o tal E=hv, chegamos á conclusão que só o TIDLI nao quer dizer nada.

e como ultimo comentário final, qualquer informação de lumen sem informação de espectro é apenas uma referencia a nivel visual. Por exemplo para obter o mesmo nivel de lumens com radiação azul, é preciso muito menos radiação verde, o que nao dá informação nenhuma em termos de utilização por um organismo, ou chegando ao extremo, quantos lumens emite uma lampada de UV puro de 1000W ? zero!
o lumen é uma medida relativa ao olho humano médio.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Eu conheço os artigos da Dana Riddle mas não entendo em que é que os excertos que colocastes respondem ou contradizem as minhas hipoteses .


Eu penso que estao em acordo com o que disseste. Quanto mais PAR melhor o crescimento e em  lampadas com temperaturas de cor mais elevadas melhor a cor mas infelizmente com niveis mais baixos de PAR o crescimento sera mais vagaroso. O melhor mesmo seria ou misturar lampadas 10k/20k ou se queremos 20k exclusivamente entao ir com 400 watts.




> usar lampadas com casquilho E40 ( rosca única )que já trazem filtro UV integrado no vidro da propria lampada


Eu uso esta lampada de facto aqui nos EUA sao mais comuns do que HQI mas embora tem este filtro integrado apenas ajuda nao elimina.

Dana Riddle:




> These short articles have shown that all the lamps we tested produced UV radiation.   Metal halide lamps outer glass envelopes only *weaken UV; they do not eliminate it.*  The actual amount of UV produced by a metal halide lamp depends upon many factors such as lamp wattage, lamp orientation and arc tube construction (universal burn position versus bottom up or bottom down).   Profound differences can exist between identical lamps.   More importantly, the shape (along with the type of reflective surface) can focus UV energy into hot spots where the UV energy exceeds that found in nature.   Even higher UV energy is produced during lamp strike and water surface waves can further focus this radiation.   Seemingly small differences (such as lamp height) can also have a major impact upon the amount of UV entering an aquarium.   With so many variables involved, it is difficult, if not impossible, to know how much UV is being produced without actually making measurements. 
> 
> We have seen that UV radiation has the potential to damage corals and other coral reef inhabitants.   Many reef animals can produce natural sunscreens (MAAs) to protect themselves against UV but MAA concentrations are possibly a response to the amount of UV to which they are subjected.   This is an important point since UV production among all tested lamps was not consistent and can change dramatically during normal operation or when the lamp is changed. 
> 
> Our experiences suggest that coral coloration is a response to PAR levels, not UV.   In short, we find no reason to subject reef aquaria to high UV levels


http://www.masla.com/reef/uvlighting.html

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Rui ainda nao viu nenhuma evidencia de que PAR nao tenho a maior influencia no crescimento e saude dos corais particularmente SPS que dependem mais de fotosintesis. Sera que os "experts" mostrarem alguma evidencia ao contrario ?


O que estamos a falar é de crescimento e não coloração. O crescimento é directamente proporcional á taxa de fotossintese , e o aparelho que o Gustavo usou permite medir rigorosamente à taxa de fotossintese. O que ele constatou é que a taxa de fotossintese não difere quer o espectro seja predominante no vermelho ou no azul. Logo tanto faria usar lampadas de 6500 ou 20000 porque isso não influiria a taxa de fotossintes. A questão seria estetica e economica ,porque claro que as lampadas "mais azuis" têm que ser substituidas com muito maior frequênçia.
Quanto ao que o Nuno disse:



> Realmente o tema da fotossóntese foi muito interessante. O que eu depreendi dos estudos não foi que uma luz de 6500ºk é igual a uma de 20000ºk ao nivel do desenvolvimento de corais. A minha conclusão (não sei se estou errado) é de que ambas não são prejudiciais. A fotossíntese é feita essencialmente pela cores vermelho e azul, sendo que a cor vermelha não se consegue difundir tão bem quanto a azul dentro de água. Ou seja, as de 6500ºk tem uma côr predominantemente vermelha e amarela, enquanto que as de 20000ºk têm predominantemente o azul. Deste modo, na minha opinião, é mais eficiente as de 6500ºk, porque embora tenha pouco azul, esta difunde-se melhor na água, dando ao corais ambas as cores, podendo ser compensado com as actínicas, enquando que as de 20000ºk apenas oferece a azul. Assim torna-se também uma questão de estética também, sendo que as de 20000ºk dão um panorama geral mais bonito ao olho do ser humano. Corrijam-me se estou errado.
> __________________


A radiação vermelha vai sendo filtrada pela água à medida que a profundidade aumenta.Claro que na profundidade dos nossos aquários isto não será relevate. mas se calhar é por isso que encontramos SPS a 50m que estaõ a usar eficientemente a luz azul para fazer a fotossintese. 
Claro que se  numa lampada de 6500 a quantidade de radiação azul somada com a vermelha for maior do que a quantidade de radiação azul numa lampada de 20000 e se os corais utilizam duma forma igualmente eficaz ambas as radiações para a fotossintese, então,se estivermos aquém da luz necessária com a lampada azul ( se fosse suficiente seria igual porque passaria a haver fotoinibição  de luz com a lampada de 6500, por se atingir o ponto de saturação) a taxa de fotossintese e o crescimento seria maior com a de 6500 K. E mesmo no caso de serem iguais , com o tempo a azul perderia mais rapidamente potençia, e passariam a crescer mais com a de 6500. Não sei se me fiz entender ou se o meu raciocinio esta correcto, mas é uma tentativa de explicar porque é que até agora se achava que com as lampadas de 6500 havia mais crescimento. Pelos vistos se a quantidade de radiação fo igual em ambas ( 6500 e 20000 ) ,o crescimento terá que ser o mesmo.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O Gustavo também afirmou que a coloração resultava do desenvolvimento de pigmentos como resposta às UV. Aqui eu sou mais céptico porque o aparelho não consegue medir isso e porque os corais mantêm as cores testes  em aquários cuja iluminação não emite radiação UV ( por medição ).
Mas esperemos pela sua opinião , porque pode haver algo mais que eu não tenha entendido.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Pelos vistos se a quantidade de radiação fo igual em ambas ( 6500 e 20000 ) ,o crescimento terá que ser o mesmo.


Sim faz todo o sentido mas o problema e que existe uma diferenca consideravel na radiacao emitida por uma de 65k e 20k. Por exemplo no meu ballastro electrico de 250w tenho um nivel de PAR no 65k Iwasaki de 523 ao passo que com o XM 20k so tem niveis de PAR de 246. Para equivalar a radiacao similar a 20k teria que ser de 400 watts.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mas Roberto a questão é que pelos vistos a azul e a vermelha são igualmente utilizáveis pelos corais . Será que o conceito e a medição de PAR continua a ter a mesma relevançia ou temos que passar a falar em taxa de fotossintese e fazer medições para determinada lampada , determinado coral, no mesmo aquário( mesma circulação ,mesma qualidade da água ), à mesma distançia ?
Bastará falarmos em PAR ou melhor PPFD mais espectro e não apenas PAR ou apenas Kelvin?Ou seja se gostarmos de uma luz mais azul mas quizermos manter a mesmo crecimento bastará compararmos lampadas de 250 W ( por exemplo ) até encontramos uma com PPFD semelhantes mas com umpicomuito maior nos azuis.Porque de facto existem lampadas de 250 W 20000 K com o mesmo PPDF de lampadas de 10000K. Não temos que meter uma de 400 W.





> 2) Because the PPFD is a summation of all photons in the 400-700nm range, two very different spectral distributions can have the same PPFD. What this means is that there is not a one-to-one relationship between PPFD and spectral distribution, so knowing a light source's PPFD does not tell us anything about how its photons are distributed. Different light sources with similar PPFD values can have very different spectral distributions. As seen in Figure 4 below, the two lamps have very similar PPFD values, but their spectral distributions are very different. The independence of PPFD and spectral distribution is one reason that we must consider spectral distribution data as well as PPFD when comparing light sources.


http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-03/sj/index.php 







Cump.
Rui

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Realmente o tema da fotossóntese foi muito interessante. O que eu depreendi dos estudos não foi que uma luz de 6500ºk é igual a uma de 20000ºk ao nivel do desenvolvimento de corais. A minha conclusão (não sei se estou errado) é de que ambas não são prejudiciais. A fotossíntese é feita essencialmente pela cores vermelho e azul, sendo que a cor vermelha não se consegue difundir tão bem quanto a azul dentro de água. Ou seja, as de 6500ºk tem uma côr predominantemente vermelha e amarela, enquanto que as de 20000ºk têm predominantemente o azul. Deste modo, na minha opinião, é mais eficiente as de 6500ºk, porque embora tenha pouco azul, esta difunde-se melhor na água, dando ao corais ambas as cores, podendo ser compensado com as actínicas, enquando que as de 20000ºk apenas oferece a azul. Assim torna-se também uma questão de estética também, sendo que as de 20000ºk dão um panorama geral mais bonito ao olho do ser humano. Corrijam-me se estou errado.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Nuno,

O que eu depreendi do estudo do Gustavo, baseado nas medições feitas pelo  PAM (agora  não me consigo lembrar do que representam as iniciais) é que o aproveitamento fotosintético é semelhante nas temperaturas de cor vermelhas e azuis.

Uma lâmpada de 6.500k tem mais vermelhos e menos azuis; numa de 20.000k, a inversa é verdadeira. Por outro lado, as lâmpadas mais azuis, perdem eficiência, mais cedo. Duram menos.

Ora se o aproveitamento para a fotosíntese é, pelo menos,  semelhante (não sei se o estudo chegou a afirmar "igual"), a questão é estética e económica: queremos ver mais azuis ou vermelhos ou branco-amarelados quando olhamos para o aquário ? e, querendo um espectro mais azulado, admitidos trocar as lâmpadas mais cedo ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Sanjay Joshi:




> Corals have been shown by aquarist to grow in a wide range of color temperature lamps. What is known is that there seems to be some positive relationship between higher PPFD and coral growth (upto some point - obviously). Higher PPFD over a wide spectrum does result in higher growth rates. Most of the time the higher PPFD lamps are around 6500K. But this tends to look yellow to a lot of people. So 10000K is a compromise between the yellow look and the blue look while providing a good amount of PPFD.
> 
> As to matching the bulb spectrum to the coral spectrum.. that can be done if you can get some good absorption spectrum of the corals. With the one absorbtion spectrum curve that I have... I found that lamps with higher PPFD also have higher Photsynthetically useable radiation.


http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...hreadid=807611

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Embora o vermelho e azul sejam fotossinteticamente semelhantes, existem experimentos ainda nao concluisivos que o vermelho induziria ao branqueamento






> Isto para chegar ao valor de 400x mais de luz a 3 cm da lampada do que a 60 cm.


E matematicamente isso tá correto...pela regra do inverso do quadrado, diz que dobrando-se a distância, a intensidade da luz fica reduzida não pela metade, e sim 4 vezes menos. Isso porque seus raios espalham-se por uma área 4 vezes maior, e, ficando menos concentrados, fazem com que a iluminação nessa áreas torne-se menos intensa. 

A fórmula para se calcular a variação da intensidade em função da distância estabelece que a intensidade é inversamente proporcional ao quadrado da distância da fonte ao observador. 60 cm é vinte vezes a distância de 3 cm....




> Há que tomar em atenção que ninguem coloca HQI's a 3cm da água


Nesse aspecto existe uma observação... a HQI está na flor d´agua...o exemplo é hipotetico, na realidade creio ter sido correto não usar a superficie da água como exemplo, pois outros fatores devam ser considerados para resultado absoluto... nem por isso preciso.

Pedro qdo vc citou a diferença entre lumens e espectro... disse o obvio do obvio... mas quem tem um fotometro para medição correta ??? Lumens são utilizados normalmente como referencia, assim como é errado usar a referencia de watts por litro, serve como referencia mas nao como medida absoluta.

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

Apesar de já ter comentado, este tópico, em breve coloco mais alguma coisa, mas prefiro escrever tudo ao lado e depois passar para aqui do que escrever directamente podendo tornar algumas ideias menos claras.

mas já agora, em jeito de comentário rápido:




> O Gustavo também afirmou que a coloração resultava do desenvolvimento de pigmentos como resposta às UV. Aqui eu sou mais céptico porque o aparelho não consegue medir isso e porque os corais mantêm as cores testes em aquários cuja iluminação não emite radiação UV ( por medição ).


a fluorescencia é ja bastante conhecida se não me engano desde os anos 60 apesar de só nos ultimos anos ter sido começada a ser estudada mais a sério. Como já disse no outro tópico, os pigmentos são uma reacção a UV's, mas a resposta a UV's é apenas 1 das muitas razões da produção ou migração de pigmentos no coral...e dizer que as UV's são *A CAUSA* é claramente um erro soba a luz dos conhecimentos actuais ou mesmo mais antigos:

http://www.marine.uq.edu.au/ohg/HG%2...-%20fluoro.pdf
quem tiver tempo leia o artigo todo, quem quiser uma olhadela rápida, leia a introdução.

existem vários artigos publicados em revistas cientificas sobre pigmentação, algumas de acesso livre outras nem por isso. Se tiverem acesso á B-on, é um bom sitio para começar a procurar porque tem subscrição para algumas revistas cientificas da area. Normalmente coisas sobre pigmentação estão muito associadas a estudos de fluorescencia e bio-luminescencia.

Assim, o artigo da nature em causa apenas vinha reforçar a ideia que os pigmentos eram TAMBÈM fotoprotectores e não apenas fotoprotectores e podem ser fotoprotectores aos UV's como a outras radiações, aqui fica o link para o abstract já que nao posso passar o link para artigo em si, que é pago, quem for assinante, pode ver.

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal...8850a0_fs.html

Quanto á minha formação, se insistires posso-ta dizer, mas antes disso posso referir-te:




> He was schooled at Carnegie-Mellon University and the University of Pittsburgh, and has a BA in English Literature. Other interests include African felids, music and studio arts.





> é biólogo Marinho com Mestrado em Oceanografia.


não tirando merito a ninguem, adivinha lá, de qual das duas pessoas com estas formações eu fiquei sabado com melhor impressão?

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Que bom que o tema que escolhi tem gerado este debate.

Olá Rui, que bom que tenha se interessado tanto pelo tema. 

Esta conclusão do PAR que você tem tirado a partir dos dados que eu apresentei eu não a compartilho.

PAR é uma medida da radiação que uma lâmpada emite considerando o espectro conhecido que faz fotossíntese. Ela continua valendo.

Só que inventaram uma nova técnica de medir fotossíntese - não a luz mas o que a luz faz no coral. E surpreendentemente os resultados evidenciaram que não há diferença entre a luz azul e vermelha *do ponto de vista da fotossíntese*.

Quem fez esta afirmação?

Danna Riddle, ele próprio... EM um artigo na advanced aquarist:

Veja um trecho:




> This experiment's results suggest information potentially valuable for hobbyists - that rates of photosynthesis were essentially the same under these two distinctly different light sources. Other than aesthetic value, there appears to be no advantage, photosynthetically speaking, in using high Kelvin lamps.


Agora, obviamente que, tudo terá sempre a ver com o PPFD da lâmpada. E por isso em momento algum eu vou contra o que o Sanjay Joshi diz. Roberto, pode ficar sossegado. Aliás, se tem algo que eu não fiz foi falar que *algo não funciona*. Falei que K baixo funciona tão bem quanto.

Na minha conlusão destes dados, não vejo porque tanto alarde. O que foi mostrado por aqueles resultados é basicamente o que todos concordam. Eu perguntei ao Calfo a opinião dele, e ele concorda que tanto faz para o crescimento ou coloração de corais usar uma lampada 6500K ou 10000 K, e fiz isso antes dele ver a conferencia ou saber minha opinião. O mesmo quanto ao Eric, que também concorda.

Ou seja não vejo revolução. O espectro azul funciona, e na minha opinião deve ser usado pois faz fotossíntese normal. O que mudou é que, como bem disse o Calfo, a maioria das lâmpadas com 6500K apresentam muita energia em espectros azuis também, e por este motivo podem ser usadas.

Não é uma visão de dimiuir a importância do K azul, mas sim de elevar a importancia do K mais baixo. O aquarista nao perdeu nada, ao contrario, ganhou. Ganhou uma alternativa sem perder nenhuma.

É assim que eu vejo.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Apesar de o artigo resumir bem algumas coisas, penso que tem erros graves que podem induzir em erro...
> 
> a aproximação de uma HQI + reflector por um ponto de luz é obviamente uma má aproximação com consequencias graves nos calculos. A consideração do cos do angulo ser igual a 1, tambem me parece originar valores errados.
> 
> Isto para chegar ao valor de 400x mais de luz a 3 cm da lampada do que a 60 cm. 
> 
> Há que tomar em atenção que ninguem coloca HQI's a 3cm da água...
> 
> a analise dos resultados sem reflectir sobre os mesmos pode levar a conclusoes bastante erradas.


Pedro,

No artigo está claro que eu fiz uma aproximação, dado que a idéia é passar a mensagem que a luz perde muita intensidade com a profundidade. Sobre a aproximação de uma HQI para um ponto de luz, é perfeitamente razoável. 

Fique a vontade para postar o valor verdadeiro dos cálculos sem nenhuma aproximação, você vai ficar surpreso com o resultado  :SbSourire2:   E as conclusões serão exatamente as mesmas , a perda de intensidade com a profundidade  :SbOk:  

Sobre os 3 cm, a idéia não é ninguém colocar o refletor a 3 cm, e sim mostrar a  DIFERENÇA de intensidade a 3 cm e a 60 cm de profundidade, está sim é a idéia do artigo. 




> comparar medições TIDLI sem mais informação nenhum é um perfeito disparate, já que a TIDLI, nao é cruzada com informação de PUR e portanto muita da radiação pode nem ser aproveitavel fotossinteticamente e em termos de distribuição espectral ao longo do dia ser bastante diferente.


Eu não acho um disparate. Vejo que você está chutando que a radiação pode não ser aproveitada e quanto dela pode ou não ser aproveitada ,você tem dados para mostrar estas relações ?

Essas informações sobre o TIDLI foi através do J. Charles Delbeek que eu peguei.

Se você olhar o gráfico do espectro da Iwasaki, é razoavel aproximar que a energia de seus fótons são parecida com a energia dos fótons que chegam nos recifes de corais, logo se a energia não é aproveitada, ela pode ser proporcional, logo podemos usar a TIDLI




> Por exemplo para obter o mesmo nivel de lumens com radiação azul, é preciso muito menos radiação verde,


Quanto de verde precisa pra igualar o azul ??

Abraços

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Quanto a serem fotoprotetores, o que eu disse foi que os pigmentos sao fotoprotetores.

E eles são. Eles protegem os corais do excesso de luz, quando bloqueiam parte dela. É uma polêmica fictícia esta. Ninguém tá discordando de ninguém aqui até agora.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Pedro vc é brasileiro ???

Resolvi trazer parte do que postei em outro topico pois desvirtuava, mas tem um erro grotesco seu no post...




> O facto de ser amarela não tem nada a ver com a riqueza de espectro no azul ou no UV(este ultimo nem se vê...) já que a percepção de cor no olho humano diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes.


Realmente isso eh um tema polêmico ... se o olho humano "diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes", por que ele nao vê o UV ( que apenas tem um comprimento diferente ) ?

Pelo contrario...  o olho humano se engana muito com a percepção de cores.

No processo aditivo de formação de cor, o olho humano não consegue diferenciar componentes e sim a cor resultante; diferentemente do ouvido que consegue distinguir, por exemplo, dois instrumentos diferentes tocados simultaneamente.

Os raios luminosos incidem na córnea sendo então refratados. A seguir estes incidem sobre a lente que tem por objetivo projetá-los na retina. Na retina encontram-se dois tipos de fotoreceptores os cones e os bastonetes, que convertem a intensidade e a cor da luz recebida em impulsos nervosos. Estes impulsos são enviados ao cérebro através do nervo ótico e então tem-se a percepção de uma imagem

O sistema visual humano distingue as cores pelo processo da tricromacia. O ser humano capta melhor cores nas tonalidades amarelo e verde, enquanto a luz vermelha e azul são as melhores aproveitadas pelas zooxanthelas dos corais., por isso as vezes é comum acharmos que uma lâmpada X ilumina menos do que uma Y, mas aos olhos das zooxanthelas é exatamente ao contrário.

hehehe é realmente preciso ter coragem pra entrar num tema polemico destes... iluminação e coloração de corais... *não existem estudos totalmente conclusivos a respeito, bem como muitos erros grotescos que podemos encontrar na literatura.* O professor de mestrado do Duarte é o mesmo que Danna Riddle usa como referencia...

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

> E matematicamente isso tá correto...pela regra do inverso do quadrado, diz que dobrando-se a distância, a intensidade da luz fica reduzida não pela metade, e sim 4 vezes menos. Isso porque seus raios espalham-se por uma área 4 vezes maior, e, ficando menos concentrados, fazem com que a iluminação nessa áreas torne-se menos intensa. 
> 
> A fórmula para se calcular a variação da intensidade em função da distância estabelece que a intensidade é inversamente proporcional ao quadrado da distância da fonte ao observador. 60 cm é vinte vezes a distância de 3 cm....


a lei do inverso do quadrado está perfeitamente correcta. a questão é que não pode ser usada sem discernimento. porque a partir do momento em que tomas como aproximação uma fonte pontual de luz, estás logo a cometer um grande erro...

exemplo.... vamos pegar num valor de de 0.6 e vamos mete-lo ao quadrado, dá 0.36, agora por comodidade de calculos, vamos aproximar 0,6 por 1, e vamos meter ao quadrado...dá 1... é por isso que aproximações devem ser ponderadas antes de ser feitas.[/QUOTE]






> Nesse aspecto existe uma observação... a HQI está na flor d´agua...o exemplo é hipotetico, na realidade creio ter sido correto não usar a superficie da água como exemplo, pois outros fatores devam ser considerados para resultado absoluto... nem por isso preciso.


se fizesses os calculos ias ver que há grandes diferenças.




> Pedro qdo vc citou a diferença entre lumens e espectro... disse o obvio do obvio...


o obvio do obvio, mas foi ignorado...não achas isso estranho?



> mas quem tem um fotometro para medição correta ??? Lumens são utilizados normalmente como referencia, assim como é errado usar a referencia de watts por litro, serve como referencia mas nao como medida absoluta.


o espectro não se mede com um fotometro, e ninguem disse para ele ser utilizado. Os bons fabricantes de lampadas colocam o seu espectro disponivel a quem o procura, tal como disponibilizam os lumens, assim, não percebo o porque de não ser utilizado quando está disponivel.

só para veres a diferença:

espectro de um led com temperatura de cor 5500 K, é uma das mais recentes tecnologias de alta potencia em leds no mercado

http://www.lumileds.com/pdfs/DS45.PDF
na página 9,

e compara por exemplo, com este:
http://www.reeflightinginfo.arvixe.c...bmit=Plot+Data

e já agora, ficas a conhecer esta página (se não conheceres já)que te permite ver o espectro de muitas lampadas e comparares, 2 para veres que é bastante diferente, quer entre duas lampadas com os mesmos K (para não se meterem todas no mesmo saco) e ainda maior entre duas lampadas de K diferentes.
http://www.reeflightinginfo.arvixe.com

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Esta conclusão do PAR que você tem tirado a partir dos dados que eu apresentei eu não a compartilho


Qual foi a conclusão que eu tirei. A unica opinião que eu tenho é que quando vou comprar uma lampada se quero crescimento tem é que ter um PAR elevado. Se quero mais azul , então em vez de uma de 250 tenho que comprar uma de 400 a não ser que encontre uma de 250 com o mesmo PAR que não é comum embora existam.




> Não é uma visão de dimiuir a importância do K azul, mas sim de elevar a importancia do K mais baixo. O aquarista nao perdeu nada, ao contrario, ganhou. Ganhou uma alternativa sem perder nenhuma


Mas essa alternativa ele sempre teve. A alternativa só existiria é se a energia dos fotoes no azul fosse de tal forma maior que compensaria o maior numero de fotoes no amarelo. Ou seja se 150 W mais de azul fosse igual a 150 W mais amarelos em termos de crescimento . Só tinha que saber é se gostava mais de azul ou de amarelo. Tem é que subir a potençia das lampadas para ter o mesmo PAR ou PPFD porque geralmente as lampadas com 6500 têm muito mais PAR do que as lampadas 20000 K. Embora haja lampadas de 20000 com o mesmo PPFD das de 10000 ( em relação às de 6500 ainda não descobri nenhuma marca ). É isso custa muito mais dinheiro.
Tentando uma metafora seria como ter 2 equipas de futebol:
A- uma com 8 ronaldinhos e 3 Zidanes
B- outra com 3 ronaldinhos e 8 zidanes. 
Tanto os ronaldinhos como os Zidanes marcam igual numero de golos.
Mas os Zidanes já estão velhos e correm apenas a metade da velocidade e jogam apenas metade do tempo . 
O que é que eu faço?
Tenho que ,na equipa A jogar dopar os Zidanes ( passar de 150 para 250 ou de 250 para 400 W) e ainda ter mais 3 zidanes dopados de substituição para o 2º tempo( substituição das lampadas mais cedo.
Então os corais crescem mais com lampadas de 6500 do que com lampadas de 20000 naõ porque sejam mais azuis ou amarelas mas sim porque têm geralmente mais PPFD. É um problema de forma de dizer as coisas. Não há que falar em Kelvins quando se fala em crescimento e dizer que com 6500 crescem mais do que com 20000 , mas sim que com um PAR ou PPFD maior crescem mais . Porque se não as pessoas podem pensar que basta subtituir uma lampada de 150 W de 6500 por outra de 150 W de 14000 ou 20000 K que vão ter o mesmo crescimento e melhorar de cor. Não vão ter o mesmo crescimento a não ser que as lampadas tenham um PPFD semelhantes.
Por isso os Americanos já o fazem à muito tempo. Mudar lampadas de 250 W6500 ou 10000 para 400 W 20000. 
As tuas medições provam é que o espectro desde que esteja entre 400 e 700 nm tanto faz para o crescimento dos corais e falar em Kelvins e crescimento não tem qualquer sentido. Continua a ter sentido é falar em PPFD e crescimento. E que para a aquariofilia, que é o que interessa aos hobbystas , quandodo o PAM for mais acessivel poderá ser muito util para verificar se o coral está bem posicionado muito pouco tempo apos o colocarmos no aquario. 

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Vc nao conseguiu me convencer como o olho humano "diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes"  e nao enxerga o UV...

Conforme o comprimento de onda o olho humano percebe cada freqüência como uma cor diferente.

O olho humano tem maior sensibilidade, em termos de intensidade, na faixa do verde (500 a 560 nm) e amarelo (560 a 600 nm). 

Vc é lojista ?




> a lei do inverso do quadrado está perfeitamente correcta. a questão é que não pode ser usada sem discernimento. porque a partir do momento em que tomas como aproximação uma fonte pontual de luz, estás logo a cometer um grande erro...


Acho que vc se apega a preciosismo... mesmo uma HQI não é uma fonte totalmente pontual de luz...



MAS a regra da distancia da luz existe... isso se aprende até mesmo no ensimo fundamental

Sinto vc se embasando em muito conhecimento teórico...

A pagina de Sanjay eu conheço... inclusive já mandei lampadas para ele testar...

Rui o Ronaldinho tá gordo.... eu prefiro Zidane... falando em futebol mesmo...

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

É isso aí Rui, por isso que não tem nada de polêmico.

E ainda acrescento no que você disse:




> Ou seja, as de 6500ºk tem uma côr predominantemente vermelha e amarela, enquanto que as de 20000ºk têm predominantemente o azul.


Mas eu acrecentaria também: que o K amarelo não significa que a luz não tenha azul, ou tenha menos azul.

K é diferente de espectro. Uma luz pode ser amarela e emitir tanto azul como uma azul. Só que na lampada amarela ela emite amarelo e vermelho também, que *mascara* o azul. Só mascara, mas ele tá lá, fazendo fotossíntese.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Quero apenas dizer que posso estar a dizer muitas asneiras porque não tenho o vosso nivel de conhecimentos e formação nesta área para tar a discutir isto.
Considerem apenas que estou a debater segundo o ponto de vista de um aquariofista médio com todas as limitações inerentes e tento puxar isto pra o lado prático do Hobby. Logo o valor dos meus comentários é infinitamente inferior ao dos vossos. Eu quero é compreender o que voçê dizem e saber em que é que isso me ajuda a melhorar o meu aquário.
Cump.
rui

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Rui




> As tuas medições provam é que o espectro desde que esteja entre 400 e 700 nm tanto faz para o crescimento dos corais e falar em Kelvins e crescimento não tem qualquer sentido.


Eu não fiz medições. Quem fez foi o Danna Riddle. E no slide tava lá, Danna Riddle em letras grandes.

Eu só apresentei a todos o teste que ele fez.

O que você acha do que o Danna Riddle falou (e que eu repeti na palestra) sobre em termos fotossintéticos os corais apresentarem a mesma resposta a luz azul e amarelada?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Exacto Gustavo mas tu já usaste o aparelho embora aquela tabela não fosse tua. 
Sinceramente não fiquei surpreso. Se calhar é por isso que os corais foossintéticos crescem até profundidades tão grandes onde praticamente só chega o azul :Whistle:  
Claro que exibem é outras formas para captar mais luz e se calhar diferentes pigmentos e diferente disposição dos pigmento para a aproveitarem ao maximo e não se protegerem dela.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Exatamente

E é por isso que corais a profundidades muito pequenas, onde chega muito amarelo e vermelho, também são coloridos... Ou seja, o que não pode é nao ter azul ou vermelho. Tendo, pro coral está muito bem.

E com relação a pigmenação, pigmentação em corais serve para proteger os corais do excesso de luz e do UV. Quando falamos de stress na linguagem científica não significa que o coral está mal cuidado ou a morrer.

Stress é um impacto, seja qual for, mesmo os mínimos.

Os corais que apresentam pigmentos estão sim sob stress, ou seja, precisam de alguma forma se defender daquele fator ambiental, que está, naquele momento, "incomodando" o coral.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Os corais que apresentam pigmentos estão sim sob stress, ou seja, precisam de alguma forma se defender daquele fator ambiental, que está, naquele momento, "incomodando" o coral



Isto aqui é que já me confunde. Então e os pigmentos nos LPS servem para quê?
E porque é que os corais mantêm as cores nos aquarios sem UV?
E porque é que há vários tipos de pigmentos se eles todos só têm essa função de protecção ? Não é um desperdicio evolutivo?





> Although it has not been proven that all coloration in corals is due to these UV protecting pigments, the practice of adding UV (or increasing UV) in the reef aquarium should be generally avoided, because it is likely to cause more harm than good. Preliminary results from the lighting research conducted by Dana Riddle seem to indicate that it is not UV that is causing the coloration, but, in fact, it may have more to do with PAR and the spectral quality of light. I have noticed that corals tend to turn green in higher UV light, and it may be that green pigments are generated under UV light. For brilliant coral coloration (pinks, blues and purples) to show up, we may need to limit the stimulation of the green pigment response to the UV light.


Cump.
Rui

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> E porque é que os corais mantêm as cores nos aquarios sem UV?


Rui apenas uma correção ... até mesmo fluorescente emite UV... alias ela é formada basicamente por UV...

O espectro luminoso oriundo da descarga de uma lampada fluorescente é extremamente pobre, sendo constituído em grande parte de radiação ultravioleta, que é invisível e nociva ao ser humano. para contornar esse problema, é aplicada a superfície interna do tubo uma camada de uma substância fosforescente, que é capaz de converter essa radiação ultravioleta em luz visível

----------


## António Paes

Olá,




> Os corais que apresentam pigmentos estão sim sob stress, ou seja, precisam de alguma forma se defender daquele fator ambiental, que está, naquele momento, "incomodando" o coral.


Quando temos um coral SPS com cor gold-marrom ( castanho ) isso quer dizer que o coral não está sob stress ou que está com menos stress do que estaria se tivesse uma pigmentação mais colorida ( verde, azul, rosa, etc ) ou não tem nada a ver ? 
Um coral com essa coloração marrom tem maiores ou menores crescimentos do que um que está sob stress ?

António

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Quando temos um coral SPS com cor gold-marrom ( castanho ) isso quer dizer que o coral não está sob stress ou que está com menos stress do que estaria se tivesse uma pigmentação mais colorida ( verde, azul, rosa, etc ) ou não tem nada a ver ? 
> Um coral com essa coloração marrom tem maiores ou menores crescimentos do que um que está sob stress ?
> 
> António


Existem varias razoes porque isto acontece, uma delas e que se a luz e menos intensa do que estava acostumado o coral aumenta a populacao de zooxanthellae para se nutrir o tornando acastanhado. O oposto seria receber muito mais luz do que esta habituado e expelir as zooxanthellae.

Aqui podes ver quando mudei de lampada Coralvue 12K para XM 10K que mais mais do dobre de PAR e nao aclimatizei apropriadamente :yb665:

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

> Quando temos um coral SPS com cor gold-marrom ( castanho ) isso quer dizer que o coral não está sob stress ou que está com menos stress do que estaria se tivesse uma pigmentação mais colorida ( verde, azul, rosa, etc ) ou não tem nada a ver ?


Um coral totalmente castanho, sem pigmentação, é muito mais comum na natureza que os corais coloridos. Nem todos os corais estão recebendo muita luz, alguns estão recebendo luz só na parte da manhã, outros só na parte da tarde. Alguns estão mais profundos e por receberem menos luz não precisam da pigmentação.

Agora preisamos fazer distinção quanto ao que a tonalidade castanha pode significar. Algumas vezes um coral está muito castanho por que estava posicionado em uma região de pouca luz, e o número de zooxantelas é aumentado em seu tecido para obter mais energia. O inverso pode ocorrer, ou seja, um coral que recebe mais luz pode apresentar uma densidade de zooxantelas maior ou menor dependendo da sua posição.

E também há fortes suspeitas de que um coral em um aquário com muito nitrato possa perder o controle deste mecanismo de regulação da quantidade de zooxantelas, e as mesmas poderiam reproduzir desenfreadamente, mais rápido que o coral possa expulsá-las ou digerí-las, fazendo com que o coral fique também acastanhado.

Por este motivo que duas coisas são fundamentais para ter um coral muito colorido: baixa taxa de nutrientes, sem zerá-las por completo, mas em níveis baixos e luz forte.





> Um coral com essa coloração marrom tem maiores ou menores crescimentos do que um que está sob stress ?


Isso pode depender. Um coral sob stress ambiental não obrigatoriamente cresce menos. Como eu disse anteriormente, este stress não +e algo que está matando o coral, mas sim obrigando que ele se adapte aquela situação. Ele tem mecanismos para isso, e portanto começa  a usá-los.

Vamos sugerir hipoteticamente que um coral esteja recebendo 10% mais de luz numa determinada região do que seria ideal. Muito provavelmente ele produzirá pigmentação exatamente para reduzir somente o excesso de luz que vem recebendo.

Uma outra coisa importante nesta relação que muitas vezes nos faz nos confundir é que a pigmentação está sempre numa camada superior do tecido do coral, "sobre" as zooxantelas. Não faria sentido que a pigmentação ficasse abaixo das mesmas. Com isso, um coral pode estar muito pigmentado e parecer estar pouco se ele apresentar poucas zooxantelas que irão fazer um "pano de fundo" para nossa percepção das cores do coral.

Levando em consideração que são tantos fatores combinados para termos a máxima coloração, entendemos porque não é simples conseguirmos.

O importante é sabermos que a pigmentação aparece para proteger o coral e suas zooxantelas do excesso de luz e de UV. Ela reflete e absorve parte da luz, fazendo com que o coral tenha somente a quantidade certa.

Portanto, um coral pode ser extremamente pigmentado e crescer da mesma forma que um acastanhado. Como também podemos ter um coral muito pigmentado e fotoinibido, bem como um acastanhado que esteja recebendo tão pouca luz que esteja atrapalhando seu crescimento.

----------


## Luis Delgado

boas,

Vejam o seguinte cenário:

Num aquário com *água de excelente qualidade*  assim como todas as restantes condições de iluminação intensa, circulação, alimentação, etc., e em que todos os restantes corais são coloridos e crescem a bom ritmo, imaginem um SPS de cor castanha de alto a baixo (por exemplo, uma montipora digitata ou uma porites cylindrica, outro qualquer), e que já foi comprado todo castanhinho...

Imaginem que este SPS também cresce desenfreadamente mas continua castanho semana após semana, mês após mês.

Porque razão este coral não ganha pigmentação visível? Será porque na natureza ele estava a uma profundidada significativa que não lhe trazia exigências de pigmentação? Imagino que esta seria a hipótese mais plausível, já que todas as condições são excelentes (neste cenário) e se ele tivesse pigmentação na natureza, ela sobressairia com a natural redução das zooxanthelles num ambiente de luiz mais forte.

Todavia, neste cenário, em que a iluminação é intensa, a cor do coral mantem-se castanha... Porquê?

Poderá ser pelo facto de o coral não ter pigmentos e não os conseguir adquirir? Ou será que todos os corais castanhos adquirem pigmentos para se protegerem da luz intensa, sabendo que todas as condições ambientais para o seu desenvolvimento são próximas das ideais?

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Luis

Imagine um cenário onde todos os corais coloridos tem uma tolerancia a luz igual, e você coloque lá um outro coral com tolerancia a luz bem maior que as demais.

Ele pode, nestas condições, permanecer castanho.

É uma hipótese. Um coral pode não ser igual ao outro. Uma _Acropora valida_ que vive na grande barreira de coral da australia pode ser tão parecida geneticamente com outra valida da Indonesia quanto você é parecido com o Mike Tyson...

Somos todos Homo sapiens, e temos bastante diferença. Guardadas as devidas proporções, podem haver Acroporas que gostam de mais luz e outras de menos, mesmo sendo da mesma espécie.

Agora, geralmente fragmentos da mesma colonia - em tese - deveriam ter relação com a luz parecida uma com as outras.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não vou entrar na Vossa excelente discussão, porque netse campo só posso mesmo aprender!!! Dar opiniões talvez daqui a 1 ano!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  

Luis - nunca tive nenhum coral castanho que crescesse desmesuradamente. A realidade é que normalmente (pelo menos segundo a minha experiência) é que nem crescem! 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

A palestra do Gustavo foi a minha preferida, os meus parabéns! Este assunto é muito interessante e demonstra mais uma vez a pluridisciplinaridade deste hobby. Sugeria explorar mais este tema sob o ponto de vista dos organismos não ficando apenas limitados à parte Física da questão.

Há alguns tópicos atrás o Rui F. Almeida referiu: "O crescimento é directamente proporcional á taxa de fotossintese". Será que é assim Gustavo ou podemos considerar a taxa de fotossíntese apenas um indicador do estado de saúde do coral? Além do crescimento o coral possui outra actividades metabólicas que requerem a energia proveniente da fotossíntese. Por exemplo calculo que numa situação de stress (temperatura elevada, ausência prolongada de alimento, dentada de peixe papagaio, proximidade de corais químicamente agressivos, etc.) os corais podem não exibir crescimento mas possuir taxas elevadas de fotossíntese.

Como utilizador de iluminaçao HQI queria lançar uma questão muito prática, alguém sabe ao fim de quantas horas de utilização devemos substituir as lâmpadas HQI?

* Se me permites Roberto Denadai sugeria apenas uma pequena correcção na definição de PAR no teu primeiro tópico: "Photosynthetic *Active* Radiation" em vez de "Photosynthetic _Available_ Radiation".

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Boas,
> 
> Como utilizador de iluminaçao HQI queria lançar uma questão muito prática, alguém sabe ao fim de quantas horas de utilização devemos substituir as lâmpadas HQI?


Ricardo testes de durabilidade de lampada sao meio relativos... a maior depreciação da lampada proporcionalmente acontece em seu momento de acendimento, bem como a qualidade das lampadas varia muito conforme o fornecedor ou especificações. Existe apenas um bom senso que se substitui lampadas HQI pelo menos anualmente. Apenas as Iwazaki de 400W SE apresentaram uma depreciaçao beem menor que a media de outras em testes feitos no passado por Sanjay.

http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/...lideLamps2.htm


Fluorescentes preferencialmente a cada 6 meses e VHOs a cada 4-5 meses. As T5 que ainda nao encontrei nada a respeito

Pedro ainda continuo aguardo a explicacao de como o olho humano "diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes" e nao enxerga o UV... para quem dizem ter estudos em fotometria parece meio estranho afirmar algo assim.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Luis - nunca tive nenhum coral castanho que crescesse desmesuradamente. A realidade é que normalmente (pelo menos segundo a minha experiência) é que nem crescem!


Olá Diogo:

Não entendo porque não haverão de crescer se estiverem sob boas condições de água, circulação, alimentação, temperatura e iluminação.

Efectivamente, "desmesuradamente" é um adjectivo demasiado forte para caracterizar o crescimento de um coral. Quase que parece que dá para fazer mudas todos os dias... LOL

Todavia, usei esse adjectivo porque, tenho um coral castanho (Porites Cylindrica) e é o que cresce mais depresa no meu aqua. Está na zona mais alta, bem debaixo das T5 há pelo menos uns três meses e não muda de cor. 

E naquela posição, a luz é mesmo intensa.

A porites vê-se na seguinte foto, por detrás da montipora digitata verde. Dá bem para ver as zonas brancas de calcificação.



Outro caso similar é o desta montipora digitata castanha que vive bem no centro da montipora capricornis. A segunda, com o tempo foi ficando cada vez mais verde. Todavia, a primeira, apesar de também crescer a bom ritmo permanece castanha.



Já agora, Gustavo, pela lógica de desenvolvimento da pigmentação que falas, o verde da montipora deveria surgir nas bordas onde a luz é mais intensa. Todavia, as bordas permanecem castanhas e a parte de dentro é que fica verde. Como é que se explica isto?

Edit: Depois de ter publicado esta mensagem voltei a olhar para a foto e reparei que o castanho dos bordos está prestes a ganhar um tom rosado. O Diogo tem uma montipora vinda da mesma proveniência e penso já a ter visto com as bordas rosadas. Nesse caso, está explicado, porque os pigmentos rosa e roxo são os que geralmente protegem os corais nas zonas de maior intensidade luminosa.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Ricardo

Só recentemente a fluorimetria conseguiu desenvolver aparelhos pequenos, portáteis para serem levados ao campo.

Fluorômetros de grande porte são usados a bastante tempo para analisar a clorofila do coral.

Mas este de pulso modulado são capazes de medir uma fluorimetria modulada também, por isso podem ser usados no campo.

Sendo uma técnica nova, ainda não há estudos que eu tenha conhecimento comparando a taxa fotossintética a razão de calcificação dos corais. Mesmo assim, muita gente conclui que a fotossíntese está diretamente relacionada ao crescimento.

Eu acho muito interessante a questão. Realmente a fotossíntese é uma das formas de obtenção de energia pelos corais, mas não é a única. Uma das formas de obtenção de energia é a alimentação heterotrófica dos corais, que como exops o Eric Bornemann, há vá várias formas de obtenção: captura de presas, captura de bacterioplancton pela rede de muco, absorção de nutrientes da matéria orgânica disolvida e particulada.

Em função destas vias de entrada, a única forma de separar o que o coral obtinha pela fotossíntese era através de respirômetros, ou seja, o coral era encerrado numa caixa de acrílico em baixo da água, e era medido então o teor de oxigênio dentro da câmara e o teor de CO2. Como a fotossíntese libera oxigênio, é possível inferir o metabolismo do coral.

Quais os problemas deste método?

Podemos estar medindo a respiração de bactérias ou eventualmente a produção de O2 por algas que por ventura estejam aderidas na base do coral ou cercanias, e que estão a respirar dentro da câmara que tem quantidade de oxigenio limitada e mensurável.

O meu orientador está iniciando um novo método que combina as duas técnicas. Só que não usa esta campânula de acrílico, mas sim um microeletrodo de oxigênio que vc é capaz de fazer a leitura da produção de oxigênio pelo coral a menos de 1 mm da superfície do mesmo. Ou seja, lê exatamente no local de produção.

Com isso, muito em breve (se é que já não há) haverão estudos que usando a técnica de fluorimetria de pulso modulado num ponto e no mesmo ponto colocando um microeletrodo de O2 poderemos aferir de forma muito mais precisa não só a fotossíntese bruta como também a produção de O2 numa certa região do pólipo.

Esta técnica também tem defeitos: como o microeletrodo de oxigênio é muito pequeno e delicado, é praticamente impossível fazer este experimento mergulhando. Tem que ser feito no laboratório. E no laboratório temos que usar lâmpadas no lugar da luz do sol, trazendo resultados diferentes dos encontrados na natureza.

Então é uma questão muito interessante, já que os dados iniciais vem sugerindo que corais mesmo na natureza estão fotoinibidos por volta do meio dia, o que explica porque alguns corais conseguem viver bem a sombra de outros muitas vezes: ou vem capturando muita presa ou tem conseguido fazer fotossíntese suficiente naquelas condições.

Há muito o que se explorar nesta área. Vou enviar um mail ao Larkum para saber se já existem estudos comparando crescimento e fotossíntese. Havendo eu trago os dados pra cá.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Sendo uma técnica nova, ainda não há estudos que eu tenha conhecimento comparando a taxa fotossintética a razão de calcificação dos corais. Mesmo assim, muita gente conclui que a fotossíntese está diretamente relacionada ao crescimento.


Gustavo o facto de corais crescerem mais depressa com lampadas de PAR mais alta nao indica uma intima relacao entre a fotosintesis e calcificacao ?




> Os bons fabricantes de lampadas colocam o seu espectro disponivel a quem o procura, tal como disponibilizam os lumens, assim, não percebo o porque de não ser utilizado quando está disponivel.


Porque os fabricantes nao sao sempre honestos !

 Isto foi escrito a alguns anos atras por Dana Riddle:




> PAR will in my opinion soon become the standard way of looking at light and will be used more and more frequently. *It is a far better way of gauging lighting and its efficiency than measuring lux or looking at lumens, or even going just by the spectrum of a bulb.* We should not overlook that the spectrum changes, rapidly for some bulbs and less rapidly for others. What may be an excellent lighting source when new, may not be so after a short period of time. I have given some details on these changes in the summary that you have already added to your web site...
>                                                                    ...It is my contention that we should concentrate more on the effective intensity (PAR) than on the spectrum itself or alone.





> Unfortunately, the ratings when applied to a particular bulb mean almost nothing. When you see a bulb described as a 10,000K bulb, you can derive very little from that label. Some bulbs, depending on the manufacturer, have a yellowish color while others are bluer than the bulbs labeled as 20,000K. *The Kelvin scale is now a marketing tool more than an unbiased indicator of bulb color.* There are even bulbs out now that are marked 50,000K which is interesting, considering the visible part of the scale doesn't go that high.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Roberto

O PAR é a radiação fotossintetica ativa. Como chegou-se no tao difundido valor PAR?

Uma amostra de clorofila foi extraida usando acetona, usando um fluorímetro de bancada ou de chama, foi feita a medição dos espectros de absorbância da clorofila.

A partir da absorbancia pode-se definir aquele famoso grafico. O PAR do ponto de vista da lampada é uma medida que exprime quanto daquele especro aproveitável pela fotossíntese tem aquela lampada. Criou-se uma medida, que é fundamental para podermos escolher a lampada.

Isso singnifica que o índice par de uma lâmpada muito provavelmente combina direitinho com a capacidade fotossintética dos corais.

Ou seja, quanto melhor a radiação fotossintética ativa de uma lâmpada melhor é a eficiência dela em fazer fotossíntese.

Por outro lado, temos como medir REALMENTE a fotossíntese que um coral está fazendo. Não de forma indireta, através da PAR que a lâmpada emite, mas sim através do que a clorofila irá fluorecer ainda dentro do cloroplasto da zooxantela.

É de se esperar que olhar pra dentro do coral é melhor que olhar para a lâmpada. Não que espera-se que caia por terra o uso do PAR como indice de escolha das lampadas, mas sim que percebamos algumas variações neste aproveitamento.

Um exemplo, é que a leitura pode ser feita tanto na extremidade dos galhos quanto na região inferior dos galhos de um coral, com isso definir se a ponta do coral apresenta fotoinibição e o meio não, por exemplo.

O Danna Riddle tem vários trabalhos muito interessantes, ele tem testado sempre as novidades em termos de pesquisa de iluminação. Pena que ele não fique numa só técnica, ele pula pra outra. Mas esta é a proposta dele. Eu torço pra ele voltar para fluorimetria PAM o quanto antes pois em aquarios tem muito a ser feito.

Tem um artigo do Danna Riddle que gostaria de destacar que foi o da fotoinibição usando um led azul e outro vermelho.

Este trabalho polemico dele comparando a luz de K alto com outra de K baixo de mesmo PAR, usando um fluorímetro de pulso modulado, o mini PAM, é extremamente interessante e poderia ser feito novamente. Ele encontrou a mesma relação, ou seja, se a lampada tiver o mesmo PAR, tanto faz predominar o espectro vermelho ou predominar o azul, que a fotossíntese irá ocorrer na mesma intensidade.

O artigo do Danna Riddle se chama Espectro ou Intensidade.

Existe uma forte relação entre fotossintese e calcificação. Agora medir isso ainda não achei nada interessante ainda. Foi levantada esta questão e vou procurar alguma coisa que possa ter usado um PAM com calculo de calcificação.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Encontrei um trabalho antigo que eu tinha mandado ao Juca faz um ano, sobre taxa de calcificação de corais.

Segue o link:

http://www.mardecoral.com.br/gustavo...cation_JEB.pdf

A calcificação dos corais é estudada usando 45Ca, que é radioativo. Combinar os dois métodos não é impossível. O trabalho e questão foi publicado no Journal of Experimental Biology em 1996. Resta saber se de lá pra cá alguém tenha relacionado a taxa de produção fotossintética com calcificação.

Muito dificilmente um trabalho destes seria feito voltado para averiguar o crescimento em diferentes espectros. Mas só de existir algo que relacione rETR (transporte de eletrons relativo) com calcificação seria interessante...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Gustavo tenho que dizer que percebi muito pouco se alguma coisa. Ao ler o artigo descrevia mais o meio como o calcio e transportado para construir o eskeleto nao necessariamente a relacao que existe entre fotosintesis e calcificacao.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

> Resta saber se de lá pra cá alguém tenha relacionado a taxa de produção fotossintética com calcificação.


O artigo leva em conta somente a calcificação em função do tempo numa mesma quantidade de luz. Não é o que estamos procurando. Por isso coloquei a citação acima, ainda estou em busca de um artgo que faça a correlação. Mas ao menos já temos este ponto de partida.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> O artigo leva em conta somente a calcificação em função do tempo numa mesma quantidade de luz. Não é o que estamos procurando. Por isso coloquei a citação acima, ainda estou em busca de um artgo que faça a correlação. Mas ao menos já temos este ponto de partida.


Oh ok Gustavo estou entendendo :Olá:  
O artigo era Grego para mim foi apenas um ponto que percebi...lol

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Resta saber se de lá pra cá alguém tenha relacionado a taxa de produção fotossintética com calcificação.


Segundo o oceanógrafo McNeil:

"...o aumento da taxa de calcificação dos recifes de coral se deve muito provavelmente a uma melhoria do metabolismo ou a um aumento das taxas de fotossíntese das algas vermelhas."

Retirado de : http://www.revistaecotour.com.br/nov...noticia&id=660


Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nuno ja li sobre este estudo mas aqui esta o ponto chave...





> "...o aumento da taxa de calcificação dos recifes de coral se deve *muito provavelmente* a uma melhoria do metabolismo ou a um aumento das taxas de fotossíntese das algas vermelhas."

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Nuno ja li sobre este estudo mas aqui esta o ponto chave...




Pois ...  :yb665:   só falta a conclusão definitiva.  :SbSourire:  


Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu não entendo muito a dificuldade em establecer uma relação directa. Quando muito posso entender a dificuldade em quantificá-la. 
Se o transporte dos iões cálcio é um processo dependente de energia como está demonstrado é lógico supor que sendo a fotossíntese um processo produtor de energia , pelo menos parte desta seja utilizada para a calcificação. Claro quu o coral pode produzir energia através dos alimentos que ingere ( heterotrofismo ) e que esta também poderá contribuir para a calcificação . E claro que também a energia produzida por autotrofismo e heterotrofismo contribuirá para outras necessidades básica, como a respiração a reparação de tecidos , a captura e ingestão de alimentos etc. Agora seguramente que a não ser que a energia produzida heterotroficamente seja necessária para a calcificação ( Tubastrea , por exemplo ), seguramente que nos corais que mais contribuem para a construção dos recifes através da calcificação ,como as acroporas, esta calcificação será proporcional á taxa de fotossíntese.
Claro, falta quantificar qual a relação dessa proporção para cada espécie.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem , e claro se calhar é por isso que o PAR ou o PPFD são tão importantes para o crescimento dos corais como todos podemos verificar nos nossos aquarios. Claro que a qualidade de água( calcio, alcalinidade, pH, fosfatos , nitratos ) e a circulação são também fundamentais. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Rui,

Você tem toda razão. O que temos visto é que a razão de calcificação pode variar de espécie para espécie e até de indivíduo para indivíduo.

Que há uma relação positiva, com certeza há. O que falta é quantificar isto, pois são muitas variáveis envolvidas.

A questão do PAR/PPFD espero qe esteja esclarecida: uma coisa é o que estamos fornecendo aos corais, mesmo que saibamos que seja exatamente o que a fotossíntese precisa, é diferente de termos uma tecnologia capaz de aferir exatamente o que ele está utilizando.

Deve haver situações onde certas pigmentações acessórias da fotossíntese, como vários carotenóides, irão aproveitar certos espectros de radiação fotossintética baixa para a clorofila, mas que poderá ser aproveitado também graças a pigmentação acessória.

Seria uma análise inversa: uma lâmpada poder estimular a fotossíntese (e por extrapolação o crescimento) de forma mais intensa do que esperaríamos com aquele PPFD, em casos de corais que são capazes de tranformar espectros de pouca capacidade fotossintética, como o verde, em fontes de energia aproveitáveis.

Existe um trabalho na aquarium frontiers do Sanjay Joshi se não me engano que evidencia um gráfico de absorbância em uma espécie de _Favia_ onde o espectro correspondente ao verde colabora com a fotossíntese. Isso se deve a pigmentos acessórios.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> A questão do PAR/PPFD espero qe esteja esclarecida: uma coisa é o que estamos fornecendo aos corais, mesmo que saibamos que seja exatamente o que a fotossíntese precisa, é diferente de termos uma tecnologia capaz de aferir exatamente o que ele está utilizando.


Ela nunca deixou de estar esclarecida pelo menos para mim. 
Claro que o ideal seria eu ter um aquario biotopo com meia duzia de especies, ter um "PAM zito" e ensair meia duzia de calhas de iluminação com diferentes potençias e espectros. Fazia as minha medições colocava e colocava os corais nos locais certos, estabelecia um regime de alimentação fixo, e decidia qual era a melhor iluminação de forma a ter uma elevada taxa de fotossíntese gastando o menos dinheiro possível em eletricidade. 
Como isso não será possível a curto prazo , e quanto a mim nem sequer a longo prazo, porque o PAM até acredito que no futuro se irá tornar acessível ao Hobby , o problema é que nunca será possível ter uma racionalização de custos de energia , quando no mesmo aquário queremos manter Acroporas coloridas e LPS, com necessidades de luz bastante diferentes mesmo que os posicionemos estartificadamente , porque a altura do aquário e o tamanho nunca será suficiente para aquilo que queremos ter. Logo teremos sempre que ir pelo coral que precisa de mais luz e lá estaremos nós à procura de lampadas com PAR elevado ou com maior potência.
Mesmo que esteja lá o tal com pigmentso que lhe permitem fazer fotossíntese no verde , ta,bém vai lá estar aquele com as pontas coloridas que precisam e muita luz ou até de uns UV'ssitos para ganhar essa côr fantástica.
Acho também que á medida que seja mais fácil conservar culturas vivas de zooplancton como rotiferos, tornando-as mais fáceis de comercializar, poderemos reduzir a energia electrica ou derivada da fotossintese, ou pelo menos melhorara a saúde dos nossos corais sem estarmos sempre a pensar em aumentar a iluminação.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Exato Rui...

Conclusão melhor não há. O conhecimento avança, mas ainda não bate a nossa porta até que tenhamos condições de aplicá-los a nossa realidade.

Em breve um PAMzito poderá ser usado para decidirmos se aquele coral esteja bem posicionado ou não. Eu pretendo comprar um.

Por enquanto poderemos usar a ferramenta que temos utilizado, que é nossa experiência e intuição.

Até porque até hoje não encontramos espectrômetros nas nossas casas, trocamos as lâmpadas baseadas em estudos prévios que indicam seu desgaste.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Gustavo, o PAM pode ser utilizado da mesma forma em corais moles? Seria interessante conhecer a homepage do aparelho PAM "acessível" ao mundo da aquariofilia.

Juca, será possível rever os slides da apresentação do Eric Borneman referentes à alimentação dos corais, recordo-me que para além do fito e zooplâncton o bacterioplâncton era também muito utilizado por estes. Uma vantagem para os que utilizam água natural, uma vez que o fito e zoopâncton não deve resistir após o repouso prolongado da água às escuras e sem circulação.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Necessito de autorização "expressa" do Eric para disponibilizar as apresentações.

Aguardo o momento.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Ricardo

Ele pode ser usado em qualquer superfície fotossintética. Só que tem que ser calibrado para ele.

No caso de folhas verdes, ele funciona até em folhas destacadas. Corais pode ser usado frags ou até mesmo pedaços pequenos.

No caso de folhas verdes já foi feito um trabalho prévio de calibração, então o ETR (electron tranfer rate) de folhas é o real.

Já em corais, como cada coral apresentaria um índice de perda, o ETR é relativo, chamado rETR. Usamos o rETR para que possamos comparar corais totalmente diferentes, como um Sarcophiton com um Acropora, por exemplo, uma vez que o ETR é relacionado a outro índice de fluorecência mínima.

A fluorimetria é uma técnica antiga. A fluorimetria de pulso modulado é que é nova, pois é capaz de medir a fluorescência máxima, mínima e através de modulação do feixe impede leituras erradas, já que a fluorecência em resposta a excitação modulada também é modulada, e o aparelho filtra qualquer emissão não modulada. Isto dá muito mais precisão ao aparelho.

Além disso, o esquema de pulsos permite checarmos o limite máximo de fluorecência da clorofila in loco...

A página do aparelho é www.walz.com

O aparelho mais barato não é desta marca. O cara que inventou o PAM faz um de forma menos industrial. O cabo ótico do PAM que ele faz é mais fino e ele não tem FAR RED LIGHT que é um dispositivo para esvaziar o receptor de quinona do fotossistema II, que serve para analizarmos algas vermelhas.

Mas o Junior PAM é feito na alemanha, não pela Walz, e custa 1500 dolares. No curso que fiz não usei ele em corais, mas o funcionamento é igual, só não tem tantos recursos e calculos automaticos. Estou pensando em comprar um destes para começar a verificar a utilização prática no posicionamento de corais e eventalmente na identificação de estado de um coral que chega numa importação (identificar se estava num sitio de muita ou pouca luz).

Eu não sei o link para o Junior PAM, mas creio que procurando no google deve-se achar.

O da Walz é sempre caro, e tem vários modelos, inclusive um que vc bota o frag inteiro dentro de uma camara e ele é capaz de mostrar em cada ponto do frag está fazendo mais ou menos fotossíntese, coisa de louco.

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

Iniciando a minha resposta única e ultima neste forum:

1º ponto o artigo sobre a luz




> E matematicamente isso tá correto...pela regra do inverso do quadrado, diz que dobrando-se a distância, a intensidade da luz fica reduzida não pela metade, e sim 4 vezes menos. Isso porque seus raios espalham-se por uma área 4 vezes maior, e, ficando menos concentrados, fazem com que a iluminação nessa áreas torne-se menos intensa. 
> 
> A fórmula para se calcular a variação da intensidade em função da distância estabelece que a intensidade é inversamente proporcional ao quadrado da distância da fonte ao observador. 60 cm é vinte vezes a distância de 3 cm....
> 
> 
> Citação:
> Há que tomar em atenção que ninguem coloca HQI's a 3cm da água  
> 
> 
> ...


o matematicamente correcto e o fisicamente correcto são duas coisas muito distintas...fazer as contas certas (matematicamente correctas) partindo de maus pressupostos (fisicamente incorrectos) leva a uma resposta incorrecta. ou seja metendo as coisas numa questão de lógica 1x0= 0

assim, e para não ser demasiado cientifico na minha aproximação a este assunto, até porque nao me apetece estar a gastar o meu tempo com isso, deixo apenas aqui um estudo feito por uma pessoa a quem penso reconhecerem mérito,Sanjay Joshi, Ph.D., sobre a iluminação feita pelo MESMO REFLECTOR com A MESMA LAMPADA variando apenas a distancia da fonte de luz. Ai se pode ver que a distribuição luminosa varia bastante. Logo a aproximação da HQI a x cm da água está errada. Mais, no mesmo artigo é analisada a questão de diferentes reflectores para a mesma lampada, poderá ver ai que o angulo de abertura e a construção geométrica do reflector teem partes importantes na distribuição ou concentração da luz. Assim, fazer uma aproximação de uma HQI+reflector por uma emissão pontual com um angulo de abertura de 45º é redutora e completamente errada. Dai que o uso da lei do inverso do quadrado (perfeitamente correcta a lei) partindo de pressupostos errados (abertura do cone de luz de 45º) dá um resultado perfeitamente errado.

Podem consultar o artigo aqui:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/2/review




> Pedro,
> 
> No artigo está claro que eu fiz uma aproximação, dado que a idéia é passar a mensagem que a luz perde muita intensidade com a profundidade. Sobre a aproximação de uma HQI para um ponto de luz, é perfeitamente razoável. 
> 
> Fique a vontade para postar o valor verdadeiro dos cálculos sem nenhuma aproximação, você vai ficar surpreso com o resultado  E as conclusões serão exatamente as mesmas , a perda de intensidade com a profundidade  
> 
> Sobre os 3 cm, a idéia não é ninguém colocar o refletor a 3 cm, e sim mostrar a DIFERENÇA de intensidade a 3 cm e a 60 cm de profundidade, está sim é a idéia do artigo.


Eu percebi perfeitamente qual a ideia do artigo, mas quando se generaliza e simplifica, há que ter em atenção de não passar mensagens erradas, e por isso dizer que a 60cm de profundidade a intensidade é 400x menor do que a 3cm é claramente uma generalização errada e que pode levar outras pessoas a tomar atitudes erradas. A minha opinião é que quando se pretende ensinar alguma coisa a alguem, temos uma responsabilidade maior nos erros que cometemos.

Eu poderia fazer os calculos teoricos para um reflector, ja que ja tive que fazer calculos teoricos para colectores solares CPC que até agora teoricamente são os melhores colectores solares existentes, e que virados ao contrario se tornam num reflector substituindo o tubo de colecção por uma lampada. Mas na minha opinião e sem desvalorizar ninguem, e considerando a atenção que foi dada á forma dos posts em vez do seu conteudo, eu diria, sem querer chamar porco a ninguem ou denegrir ninguem quer no geral, quer no particular (que é para não dar azo a más interpretações) "pérolas a porcos, meu amigo, pérolas a porcos!"



> Citação:
> Colocada por Pedro Fernandes
> comparar medições TIDLI sem mais informação nenhum é um perfeito disparate, já que a TIDLI, nao é cruzada com informação de PUR e portanto muita da radiação pode nem ser aproveitavel fotossinteticamente e em termos de distribuição espectral ao longo do dia ser bastante diferente. 
> 
> 
> 
> Eu não acho um disparate. Vejo que você está chutando que a radiação pode não ser aproveitada e quanto dela pode ou não ser aproveitada ,você tem dados para mostrar estas relações ?
> 
> Essas informações sobre o TIDLI foi através do J. Charles Delbeek que eu peguei.
> ...


se realmente acha que o espectro de uma iwasaki 6500K é parecido com o do sol, vamos então ver:

sol:
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...lirrad.html#c1

iwasaki 6500K
http://www.reeflightinginfo.arvixe.c...ta-line-1.php?

seguramente vários peritos lhe podem dizer que o TIDLI vai dar resultados bastante diferentes, e nem estamos a contar com os componentes abaixo dos 300nm e acima dos 700.



> Quanto de verde precisa pra igualar o azul ??



A resposta é: depende, de qual azul e de qual verde e de dia ou de noite?

Luminous flux in lumens = Radiant power (watts) x 683 lumens/watt x luminous efficacy

The luminous flux is the part of the power which is perceived as light by the human eye, and the figure 683 lumens/watt is based upon the sensitivity of the eye at 555 nm, the peak efficiency of the photopic (daylight) vision curve. The luminous efficacy is 1 at that frequency.

aqui tem um gráfico exemplificativo:

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...bright.html#c2

e aqui tabelas para vários valores:

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...ficacy.html#c1

e já agora, o que é a fotometria e a radiometria

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...phocon.html#c1

e uma árvore de conceitos onde podem investigar mais sobre cada uma das diferenças entre a fotometria e a radiometria e as diferenças entre as duas:

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...tomcon.html#c1





> Pedro vc é brasileiro ???
> Resolvi trazer parte do que postei em outro topico pois desvirtuava, mas tem um erro grotesco seu no post...
> 
> 
> Citação:
> Colocada por Pedro Fernandes
> O facto de ser amarela não tem nada a ver com a riqueza de espectro no azul ou no UV(este ultimo nem se vê...) já que a percepção de cor no olho humano diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes. 
> 
> 
> ...


Não sou brasileiro, isso importa?

Erro grotesco de quê, falta de conhecimento de quem lê?
Porque não vê o UV? só porque tem um comprimento  diferente? 
primeiro é comprimento de onda, que é basicamente a distância entre dois picos ou dois vales num espectro electromagnético.
E não vê simplesmente porque nao tem "detectores" para o efeito, não tem nenhum receptor no olho que ao ser atingido por um fotão com a frequencia na gama designada por UV, despolete uma reacção quimica ou fisica, que seria encaminhada para outra parte do corpo, nervo optico, neste caso.
Da mesma maneira que não vê os infra-vermelhos, as ondas rádio, os raios-x, etc, também são parte do espectro electro-magnético e tambem diferem nos comprimentos de onda.

O olho consegue diferenciar muito bem os comprimentos de onda, tendo três tipos de receptores diferentes para 3 gamas diferentes do visivel. A "mistura de cor" é feita no cerebro e não no olho.
Devido a ter diferentes sensores e diferentes sensibilidades a diferentes gamas(um processo evolutivo), até pelo numero de sensores que tem para cada gama, o olho humano vê realmente a mesma intensidade de RADIAÇÂO como diferente potência de ILUMINAÇÃO.
e já agora, as zooxantellas não vêm nada, elas não teem orgãos sensiveis á luz, de um ponto de vista interpretativo, elas teem é orgãos que utilizam a luz de diferentes maneiras, tais como AS clorofilas e outros pigmentos acessórios utilizados no quenching da luz, como os pigmentos são diferentes dos nossos sensores, aproveitam a luz de maneira diferente, no entanto o espectro electromagnético que as atinge é o mesmo.

Por ultimo, um bom professor não faz um bom aluno, assim como um bom aluno nao faz um bom professor, e sem rebaixar ninguem, para mim não serve de argumento.



> Vc nao conseguiu me convencer como o olho humano "diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes" e nao enxerga o UV...


Bem, nem eu pensava que seria possivel alguem com alguma idade não saber que o ser humano não vê o UV... já agora um pequeno comentário á etomologia do termo Ultra-violeta, ou seja, é a radiação que esta para lá do violeta, e como voce sabe, o violeta é a ultima cor visivel...

mas quanto á questão de diferenciação das cores, e como pelos vistos não acredita no que eu digo, aqui vai um link para uma fonte bastante acreditada.
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...ligcon.html#c1

agora se não acredita em mim apenas lhe posso dar a informação "por mastigar"...e não processada porque iria sempre desconfiar do meu procesamento




> Acho que vc se apega a preciosismo... mesmo uma HQI não é uma fonte totalmente pontual de luz...
> 
> 
> 
> MAS a regra da distancia da luz existe... isso se aprende até mesmo no ensimo fundamental
> 
> Sinto vc se embasando em muito conhecimento teórico...
> 
> A pagina de Sanjay eu conheço... inclusive já mandei lampadas para ele testar...


precisosismo não, rigor... se quer escrever coisas erradas, um sitio de partilha de opiniões e conhecimento não será certamente o sitio certo
E o que eu disse  foi precisamente isso, uma HQI não é nem de perto nem de longe uma fonte pontual de luz.

Já agora,a regra da distância da luz existe, mas experimente aplica-la a um laser que é luz coerente e vai ver os resultados ABSURDOS a que chega. não é preciso saber as regras é preciso saber aplica-las!
Fez bem em mandar lampadas para o Sanjay, é um bom projecto.



> Pedro ainda continuo aguardo a explicacao de como o olho humano "diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes" e nao enxerga o UV... para quem dizem ter estudos em fotometria parece meio estranho afirmar algo assim.


a explicação está aqui... não foi preciso aguardar muito, mas como eu é que decido quando posto nos forums e o que posto, vc só tinha de aguardar, se eu disse que respondia, é porque respondo
E o que eu acho estranho é um adulto não saber que o UV é invisivel para os humanos.



2º ponto -Quanto á palestra do Gustavo Duarte, e ao tópico onde levantei as questões

A- Queria ressalvar aqui que não foi feito nenhum ataque pessoal nem á pessoa do Gustavo Duarte, nem a qualquer outra pessoa, sendo assim não tenho de pedir desculpa por nenhum ataque pessoal.
B- Usei termos mais rudes? usei, se feriram susceptibilidades, peço desculpa 
C- Quando coloquei aquele post onde coloquei, o rui a meio da minha escrita colocou o post a pedir para a discussão da palestra ser feita noutro local, só vi mais tarde.
D- (e mais comprido que os anteriores )
-depois do meu post, o primeiro post a comenta-lo apenas se interessa pelo conteudo, do Rui
- seguem-se outros posts sem qualquer referencia ao meu post
- segue-se um post do Gustavo que se sentiu atacado pessoalmente pela forma do post, no entanto não respondeu a nada do conteudo do post, e sentindo-se ofendido, contra-atacou.
-resposta ao contra-ataque pela minha parte, com termos mais agressivos, peço desculpa a quem se sentiu ferido na sua susceptibilidade.

- vários posts ALGUNS com ataques bem mais pessoais feitos por "pessoas de bem"

isto tudo vindo de pessoas que pelos vistos nem sabiam de quem estavam a falar, e pela simples interpretação pessoal das minhas palavras. Há que entender que o que é escrito nem sempre é igual ao que é entendido, mas que quando lemos qualquer coisa já com uma pré-opinião formada, estamos a meio caminho de uma má interpretação do que foi escrito, e quando procuramos sangue, vamos sem duvida encontra-lo, mesmo que nao esteja relacionado com o tema.

Já o disse várias vezes e repito que não foi ataque pessoal nenhum, e que se as palavras vos pareceram mais agressivas, então se calhar podem pensar que se calhar não estão a interpretar como devia ser interpretado, mesmo assim, se feriram susceptibilidades, pelo desculpa por isso.
Mas se há pessoas responsaveis pelo evoluir deste tópico e a levar ao seu encerramento, posso dizer que nao fui o unico, e se me pretendiam suspender pelo atacar de outra pessoa, bem...espero que pensem nestes casos tambem, "it takes two to tango"


comentando apenas mais umas coisinhas desse tópico:
 obrigado a quem sabendo quem eu sou e como sou veio em minha defesa, ás vezes é preciso conhecer para perceber o contexto ou para poder interpretar e emitir opinião.
 e Ricardo, eu não disse que a nature era má, disse apenas que tinha sido mal citada e que na realidade não é nem pretende ser uma revista cientifica especializada ou cientifica de grande calibre (eu a publicar um artigo e se quiser a aceitação dos meus pares, prefiro tentar publicar noutras revistas, se quiser fazer divulgação mais publica, se calhar tento publicar na nature), e passo a citar-me:

"(...)a citar artigos sem compreender o seu enquadramento, e desculpem, mas a nature é uma revista cientifica de divulgação, não é nem aspira a ser uma revista cientifica académica especializada ou de grande calibre. "

Quanto ao que disse que eram os erros da palestra e sem usar termos "agressivos", para não ferir susceptibilidades:

A- a experiencia da taxa fotossintetica com duas lampadas tendo apenas em conta os graus K da lampada, sem fazer uma minima analise de espectro, par ou pur da mesma, e afirmando que os resultados se poderiam generalizar. Posso dizer que em inumeros artigos publicados foi encontrada evidencia contrária, incluindo espectros que causam foto-inibição. Mostrar um slide de uma experiencia sem mostrar nenhum dos parametros da experiencia não é uma explicação sustentada nem cientifica. <- esta acho que não é preciso alterar?

B- O facto de afirmar que os pigmentos são uma forma de foto-protecção. Está comprovadamente incompleto com vários artigos publicados desde há varios anos para cá. Os pigmentos servem entre outras funções a de foto-regulação ou seja, tanto servem para foto-protecção como para foto-regulação positiva, como para fazer o "quenching" da luz para conversão da certos comprimentos de onda de luz recebida noutros em que a mesma é utilizavel. E isto faz-se tanto através da produção de novos pigmentos, como pela migração dos mesmos no tecido do coral. <- também não alterei 

C- E para acabar a dizer que não percebia como os corais ficavam pigmentados quando recebiam "radiação solar bem amarela". O facto de ser amarela não tem nada a ver com a riqueza de espectro no azul ou no UV(este ultimo nem se vê...) já que a percepção de cor no olho humano diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes.

D- Reduzir o espectro electromagnetico de uma lampada como o fez para diferenciar lampadas de diferentes K (Editado por mim) é um erro... porque existem várias maneiras de compor luz com determinado grau K aparente. Vejam por exemplo um LED de 6500K e vejam uma lampada fluorescente de 6500K e vão ver a diferença de espectro como do dia para a noite. E os corais não veem os K da lampada, veem os comprimentos de onda que lhe chegam á superficie, e vêem aquelas que podem ser utilizados directamente pelas algas, aqueles que teem de sofrer quenching para ser utilizados e aqueles que não interessam, e os que teem de ser totalmente ou em parte inibidos de penetrar nos tecidos. < um alterado

E-PS: Esqueci-me de referir (editado por mim) a preocupação com que falava da pigmentação, como se fosse um sinal de stress do coral. A pigmentação não é obrigatoriamente um sinal de stress do coral, é um mecanismo normal do coral que serve muitas funções, e se ás vezes serve de fotoprotecção não quer dizer que esteja em stress, ele só estará em stress quando a fotoprotecção já nao for eficiente para a situação em que se encontra.
É como dizer que se estamos a suar é porque estamos com uma temperatura muito acima do normal, quando suar é um acto continuo ou quase no ser humano. Obviamente que por vezes quando estamos realmente numa temperatura que nos pode causar danos tambem vamos suar, mas não dizemos que sempre que suamos estamos em stress...


A- em relação ao artigo publicado por Dana Riddle, Miguel Olaizola ,  importante referir que:
- na introdução:

"The Mini-PAM measures the fluorescence yield of the chlorophyll A molecules in the photosystem of zooxanthellae in response to changes in illumination. Chlorophyll fluorescence is assumed to arise from reradiation of absorbed light energy from Photosystem II (PS II) antenna pigments (including chlorophyll A, chlorophyll C2, and peridinin)."

"The coral chosen for the experiment is one popular with hobbyists - the "Mushroom" coral (Fungia scutaria). This coral is usually maintained in a 300-gallon system with flow-through of natural seawater. Natural sunlight is the light source and is attenuated with shade cloth. Maximum light intensity, as measured at noon and at the coral's surface is about 17% of natural sunlight's visible energy - ~350 µMols·m2·sec, or ~17,500 lux. The relatively flat shape of the Fungia specimen allowed use of a shallow water basin and easy positioning of the PAM probe.

 e na parte da discussão e resultados:

We did not conduct measurements of absorbed PPFD but we made the assumption that the pigment content of the coral's zooxanthellae did not change during the experiment. Thus we report the "relative" ETR (not the absolute ETR). We also made the assumption that the ETR is zero during total darkness.

This experiment's results suggest information potentially valuable for hobbyists - that rates of photosynthesis were essentially the same under these two distinctly different light sources. Other than aesthetic value, there appears to be no advantage, photosynthetically speaking, in using high Kelvin lamps.

It is inappropriate to claim that there are no major differences among the plethora of lamps available and their abilities to promote photosynthesis. Certainly the depreciation of overall lamp light output (PPFD) should be considered and readers are encouraged to review the works of Joshi and Morgan (1998; 1999, 2000) and others. Future experiments involving spectral quality and its effects should include more data points, different lamps and perhaps different coral species. Clearly, more work is required before we have an answer to the "best lamp" question. For now, it appears that spectral quality might be subordinate to lamp intensity.

Comentando então estas citações,:

1- É importante salientar que o MINI-PAM utiliza uma medição que não abrange todos os pigmentos fotossintéticos que podem estar presentes num organismo fotossintético. É importante realçar que o PAM foi desenvolvido primariamente para utlização em medições fotossintéticas em que o objecto de estudo tem variações pequenas de sitio para sitio, ou seja, estudar organismos unicos multicelulares em que a predisposição para produção de pigmentos é igual em todo o organismo e varia apenas em resposta a condicionantes exteriores, iluminação (intensidade, variação do espectro ao longo do ano, etc), nutrição (abundancia relativa de nutrientes), etc... e não para utilizar em organismos que incorporam em si organismos fotossinteticos que podem ser originarios de diferentes espécies sendo que são conhecidas para cima da centena de milhar de variações de dinoflagelados fotossinteticos

Por exemplo, sugiro a leitura deste artigo sobre a variação de dinoflagelados encontrados em diferentes populações da mesma espécie de coral em diferentes localizações e profundidades.
http://www.biolbull.org/cgi/reprint/...e%20species%22

e mais podem ser encontrados sem grande pesquisa.
Sabendo que diferentes dinoflagelados podem ter predisposições diferentes para diferentes pigmentos e que mais do que uma espécie de dinoflagelados pode estar em simbiose com um mesmo coral, é de notar que a utilização do PAM em corais pode ser menos precisa do que em organismos multicelulares fotossintéticos.

De notar que o coral escolhido para a experiencia  Fungia scutaria era mantido sob iluminação solar, sendo depois submetido a iluminações diferentes num curto espaço de tempo. É de notar que o PAM mede a reacção da clorofila não directamente, mas sim através do tecido do coral, que por sua vez pode contribuir com foto-protecção ou foto-augmentação da luz incidente. 

No entanto apesar de as medidas serem rápidas, não foi estudada a evolução do coral sob as diferentes lampadas. Sabendo que:
1- o processo de migraçãode pigmentos no tecido do coral e o processo de produção de pigmentos no coral, que este usa para regular a taxa fotossintetica das zooxanthelas é um processo não imediato.
2- O processo de regulação de nutrientes que o coral fornece á zooxanthela  tambem não é de resposta imaediata.

eu diria que o estudo abordou a reacção fotossintetica imedita mas não a longo prazo.

isto é referido pelo autor na frase:

"We did not conduct measurements of absorbed PPFD but we made the assumption that the pigment content of the coral's zooxanthellae did not change during the experiment. Thus we report the "relative" ETR (not the absolute ETR). We also made the assumption that the ETR is zero during total darkness."

De notar tambem que na conclusão o autor ressalva que esta experiencia SUGERE que poderá não haver diferença entre lampadas, mas que mais trabalho será necessario, não só com mais lampadas mas tambem com mais especies de corais. E que é INAPROPRIADO dizer que não existe diferença entre as lampadas na sua capacidade de promover a fotosintese.

Assim, concluo que o trabalho apresentado pelo Gustavo nesta parte foi errado e contraria as proprias conclusões do autor do artigo.

B- Sobre os pigmentos serem uma forma de foto-protecção e devidos a UV's

começando pelo artgo da nature citado e pasando para aqui apenas a introdução, porque se o quiserem ler teem de pagar:

"All reef-forming corals depend on the photosynthesis performed by their algal symbiont, and such corals are therefore restricted to the photic zone. The intensity of light in this zone declines over several orders of magnitude—from high and damaging levels at the surface to extreme shade conditions at the lower limit. The ability of corals to tolerate this range implies effective mechanisms for light acclimation and adaptation. Here we show that the fluorescent pigments (FPs) of corals provide a photobiological system for regulating the light environment of coral host tissue. Previous studies have suggested that under low light, FPs may enhance light availability. We now report that in excessive sunlight FPs are photoprotective; they achieve this by dissipating excess energy at wavelengths of low photosynthetic activity, as well as by reflecting of visible and infrared light by FP-containing chromatophores. We also show that FPs enhance the resistance to mass bleaching of corals during periods of heat stress, which has implications for the effect of environmental stress on the diversity of reef-building corals, such as enhanced survival of a broad range of corals allowing maintenance of habitat diversity."

Para além de logo na propria introdução ser dito que,  são foto-protectores não só aos UV's mas tambem pela reflexão de infra-vermelhos e coutros comprimentos de onda com baixa eficiencia fotossintetica, é tambem dito que outros estudos sugerem que certos pigmentos fluorescentes servem para aumentar a luz disponivel ás zooxanthelas.

Mais explicações já foram dadas numa resposta anterior. era apenas para salientar a mesma.

c- penso que a curta explicação nao precisa de mais nada, e a parte do diferenciamento de radiações ja esta explicada em cima.

d- reduzir o espectro de uma lampada a 4 ou 5 grupos, numa analise para a fotossintese é claramente redutor, e dando só um pequeno exemplo. Diferentes comprimentos de onda no vermelho podem ter diferentes % utilizaveis em fotossintese, ja que cada fotão tem um comprimentos de onda e portanto uma frequencia definida e por conseguinte uma energia bem definida, e no entanto apenas parte dessa energia pode ser convertida.Assim, basta analisar duas fontes monocromáticas vermelhas com picos de emissão diferentes para se chegar á conclusão que pequenos desvios na frequencia (ou comprimentos de onda ja que sao proporcionais) é o suficiente para exisitr menor actividade fotossintetica. Isto é evidenciado até no proprio artigo citado através do grafico http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002...variant/medium

E- sendo que alguns dos pigmentos fluorescentes existentes nos corais podem :
1- Servir para aumentar a luz disponivel no coral
2- Servir para foto-protecção
3- Servir outros propositos sendo a fluorescencia uma consequencia de a molecula ser uma proteina fluorescente, mas cuja fluorescencia nao serve nenhum proposito.
4- Servir de pigmento auxiliar á fotossintese
5- outras funções descritas e ainda por descrever

 dizer que a pigmentação é um sinal de stress do coral não faz sentido.

continuando agora a responder aos posts criados neste topico entretanto:

post nº 32



> Quanto a serem fotoprotetores, o que eu disse foi que os pigmentos sao fotoprotetores.
> 
> E eles são. Eles protegem os corais do excesso de luz, quando bloqueiam parte dela. É uma polêmica fictícia esta. Ninguém tá discordando de ninguém aqui até agora.


estamos a discordar sim, porque OS pigmentos não sao fotoprotectores nem teem obrigatoriamente de bloquear luz.

O correcto é dizer ALGUNS pigmentos podem EM ALGUMAS cirscunstancias ter uma acção fotoprotectora e ALGUNS DESSES MESMOS PIGMENTOS com o auxilio de outros pigmentos podem SOB CERTAS SITUAÇÂO AUMENTAR A LUZ disponivel ao coral. 
Ao mesmo tempo, existem muitos outros pigmentos fluorescentes no coral que não estão minimamente ligados á foto-regulação (foto-protecção + foto-augmentação).

ja falei anteriormente no tema, mas post nº39



> O que você acha do que o Danna Riddle falou (e que eu repeti na palestra) sobre em termos fotossintéticos os corais apresentarem a mesma resposta a luz azul e amarelada?


deviam ler melhor sobre o que é os dados SUGERIREM uma coisa e isso passar a ser verdade. Na botânica há muito que se sabe que tanto a luz azul como a vemerlha teem os picos de mais alta eficiencia fotossintetica numa aproximação generalizada e não sp. especifica, mas relembro que a foto-adaptação de um coral é um processo que demora bastante tempo, na ordem dos varios dias, e pode acontecer principalmente a dois niveis, a nivel nutricional e a nivel de regulação luminosa.

post40



> Se calhar é por isso que os corais foossintéticos crescem até profundidades tão grandes onde praticamente só chega o azul
> Claro que exibem é outras formas para captar mais luz e se calhar diferentes pigmentos e diferente disposição dos pigmento para a aproveitarem ao maximo e não se protegerem dela.


não esquecer os dados apresentados pelo Eric, de que os corais que consideramos fotossinteticos podem conseguir mais de 90% das duas necessidades através da ingestão de particulas, microorganismos, etc..

post 41



> E com relação a pigmenação, pigmentação em corais serve para proteger os corais do excesso de luz e do UV. Quando falamos de stress na linguagem científica não significa que o coral está mal cuidado ou a morrer.
> 
> Stress é um impacto, seja qual for, mesmo os mínimos.
> 
> Os corais que apresentam pigmentos estão sim sob stress, ou seja, precisam de alguma forma se defender daquele fator ambiental, que está, naquele momento, "incomodando" o coral.


novamente a afirmação dos UV's que ja falei em cima, e falar de Stress nesta situação é excessivo, dizer que um mecanismo normal num organismo é uma resposta ao stress não faz sentido. 

Neste caso, os pigmentos podem estar presentes no coral sem estarem a servir de fotoprotecção ou de foto augmentação, apenas podem lá estar para migrarem no tecido do coral quando forem necessarios, ou estar lá e estarem mascarados por estarem atrás de grandes quantidade de zooxanthelas. por isso pigmentação que existe sempre no coral mas pode nao estar visivel, assim a pigmentação não pode ser considerada  indiscriminadamente uma reacção a stress ambiental.

E para uma compração rapida, é o mesmo que dizer que por termos globulos brancos estamos em stress. O indicador globulos brancos só é tomado em atenção como indicador de que está algo fora do normal, quando os seus niveis de presença no sangue saem dos niveis normais.
Sendo assim, seria perfeitamente cabal dizer que um ser humano colocado num ambiente livre de agentes patogénicos, perderia completamente o seu  sistema imunitário pois nao estaria sob stress.

post 43



> Citação:
> Colocada por Rui Ferreira de Almeida
> E porque é que os corais mantêm as cores nos aquarios sem UV?
> 
> Rui apenas uma correção ... até mesmo fluorescente emite UV... alias ela é formada basicamente por UV...
> 
> O espectro luminoso oriundo da descarga de uma lampada fluorescente é extremamente pobre, sendo constituído em grande parte de radiação ultravioleta, que é invisível e nociva ao ser humano. para contornar esse problema, é aplicada a superfície interna do tubo uma camada de uma substância fosforescente, que é capaz de converter essa radiação ultravioleta em luz visível


nada a apontar á explicação sobre luz fluorescente, no entanto:

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/rav4.gif

este é o espectro tipico de um led azul de 470nm, sendo que a linha em baixo representa ruido do detector e não emissão de luz, no entanto sob luz azul sem UV, temos desenvolvimento de pigmentos em corais ao longo do tempo? isto só para apoiar o que ja tinha sido dito anteriormente que a pigmentação nõa é UNICAMENTE uma resposta a UV's.

em resposta ao post 44 e 45
do António Paes e do Roberto Pacheco

A coloração acastanhada deve-se 1 ao que o Roberto disse, se a luz for baixa:

 aumento da população de zooxanthelas 
 migração de pigmentos para trás das zooxanthelas para auemntar a luz disponivel ás mesmas (escondendo os pigmentos e mostrando as zooxanthelas)

Pode no entanto ser devido a excessos nutricionais:

o coral para regular o crescimento das zooxanthelas tem dois mecanismos que funcionam no oceano devido á baixa concentração de azoto e fosfatos  livres:

1- a luz
2- a disponibilidade de nutrientes ás xooxanthelas

num aquario elevados niveis de nutrientes podem impedir o coral de regular o crescimento das colonias de algas no seu interior


post 54

Respondendo ao Roberto, pois, assumindo que nao queres acreditar nos fabricantes, quanto ao espectro, vais acreditar quanto ao PAR? e o estudo do PAR de uma lampada esta intimamente ligado ao PAR da mesma, assim como a degradação do espectro implica uma mudança de PAR.

A outra questão é: Sim, o PAR é importante, no entanto tu nao queres lampadas no aquario só para os corais crescerem, queremos lampadas no aquario para os corais crescerem mas tambem para nós os vermos com coloração bonita e por motivos estéticos.


gostava por ultimo de destacar estas frases do Gustavo no post 70 que veem confirmar o por mim dito em cima:

"No caso de folhas verdes já foi feito um trabalho prévio de calibração, então o ETR (electron tranfer rate) de folhas é o real.

Já em corais, como cada coral apresentaria um índice de perda, o ETR é relativo, chamado rETR. Usamos o rETR para que possamos comparar corais totalmente diferentes, como um Sarcophiton com um Acropora, por exemplo, uma vez que o ETR é relacionado a outro índice de fluorecência mínima."

O uso ds PAM's em corais terá antes de mais nada de se centrar na correcta utilização do aparelho e não directamente em tirar medidas, para sabermos exaactamente o que é que significam as medidas que estamos a tirar e se podemos e como podemos tirar conclusões delas.

uma ultima nota:



> Vc é lojista ?


não, nem lojista nem brasileiro, mais alguma pergunta irrelevante?

Tendo dito isto, e para quem leu até ao fim ou para quem está a ler apenas estas linhas.

Não precisam de me suspender, eu proprio me vou suspender não voltando a responder aqui. Boa sorte para todos, divirtam-se muito e não, não vou fugir para a china, nem desaparecer, nem deixar de existir, vou simplesmente sair deste forum, quem me conhece sabe onde me encontrar.


Pedro Alves

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow, esta foi a maior resposta que ja liu num forum {ainda tenho que ler a info nos links}...lol

De facto foi um excelente "post" e pena que nao usas um pouco de "tacto" ao transmitir o teu ponto para nao "se feriram susceptibilidades" ! 




> Respondendo ao Roberto, pois, assumindo que nao queres acreditar nos fabricantes, quanto ao espectro, vais acreditar quanto ao PAR? e o estudo do PAR de uma lampada esta intimamente ligado ao PAR da mesma, assim como a degradação do espectro implica uma mudança de PAR.


Nao nao acredito nos fabricantes os unicos que tenho usado como referencia nas medidas de PAR tem side Sanjay Joshi e Joe Burger.

http://www.cnidarianreef.com/lamps.cfm
http://www.reeflightinginfo.arvixe.com/articles.htm





> A outra questão é: Sim, o PAR é importante, no entanto tu nao queres lampadas no aquario só para os corais crescerem, queremos lampadas no aquario para os corais crescerem mas tambem para nós os vermos com coloração bonita e por motivos estéticos.


Toda a evidencia que tenho visto e que PAR tem maior influencia nao so no crescimento mas tambem coloração. 




> Não precisam de me suspender, eu proprio me vou suspender não voltando a responder aqui.


Seria uma pena pois acho que tens muito a contribuir neste campo, mas e tua decisao embora acho um pouco extremista.

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Fluorescent pigments in corals are photoprotective*
ANYA SALIH*†, ANTHONY LARKUM*, GUY COX†, MICHAEL KÜHL‡ & OVE HOEGH-GULDBERG*§
* School of Biological Sciences, A08, The University of Sydney, New South Wales, 2006, Australia
† Electron Microscope Unit, F09, The University of Sydney, New South Wales, 2006, Australia
‡ Marine Biological Laboratory, University of Copenhagen, Dk 3100 Hornbaek, Denmark 
§ Present address: Centre for Marine Studies, University of Queensland, St Lucia, Queensland 4072, Australia.

Correspondence and requests for materials should be addressed to A.S. (e-mail: anya@emu.usyd.edu.au).


*All reef-forming corals depend on the photosynthesis performed by their algal symbiont, and such corals are therefore restricted to the photic zone. The intensity of light in this zone declines over several orders of magnitude—from high and damaging levels at the surface to extreme shade conditions at the lower limit. The ability of corals to tolerate this range implies effective mechanisms for light acclimation and adaptation. Here we show that the fluorescent pigments (FPs) of corals provide a photobiological system for regulating the light environment of coral host tissue. Previous studies have suggested that under low light, FPs may enhance light availability. We now report that in excessive sunlight FPs are photoprotective; they achieve this by dissipating excess energy at wavelengths of low photosynthetic activity, as well as by reflecting of visible and infrared light by FP-containing chromatophores. We also show that FPs enhance the resistance to mass bleaching of corals during periods of heat stress, which has implications for the effect of environmental stress on the diversity of reef-building corals, such as enhanced survival of a broad range of corals allowing maintenance of habitat diversity.

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal...8850a0_fs.html
*

Dr Anya Salih
Position
Research Associate 

Qualifications
B.Sc Zoology, 1986, University of Khartoum; 1989 M.Sc Marine Biology, University of Khartoum; Ph.D. 2001 University of Sydney; Position - SESQUI Research Fellow. Projects: (1) Light regulatory functions of GFP-like pigments in reef corals. (2) Optical properties of GFP-like proteins and applications in imaging; (3) Coral bleaching: physiological and cellular responses of host and symbionts. (4) Coral diseases.

Background
January 2004 – present. SESQUI Post-Doctoral Fellow at EMU. January 2001 - December 2003. ARC Linkage APD(I) Fellow at EMU. January 1998 - December 2000. ARC SPIRT APA(I) Ph.D. ‘ Coral Bleaching Cellular Responses and Photoprotection by Fluorescent Pigments’ with G Cox, O Hoegh-Guldberg & AWD Larkum at EMU and Sch. Biol. Sci., University of Sydney. January 1994 – Dec 1997. Research Scientific Officer at EMU (G Cox, project: Photophysiology of Stromatolitic Cyanobacteria) and at Institute of Respiratory Diseases, University of Sydney (A. Jones, project: Confocal Imaging of Air-borne Allergens). August 1992 – January 1994. Research Scientific Officer (1/2 time) School of Biological Sciences, University of Sydney (A/Prof R Hinde, project: Photophysiology and Host factor Cellular Activity in Symbiotic Marine

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> não, nem lojista nem brasileiro, mais alguma pergunta irrelevante?


Apenas curiosidade hehehehe





> diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes


Vamos nos ater a frase principal que vc escreveu eu nao disse sobre mistura de cores e sim *diferenciar* os comprimenos de onda diferentes alias ... frase sua




> O olho consegue diferenciar muito bem os comprimentos de onda, tendo três tipos de receptores diferentes para 3 gamas diferentes do visivel. A "mistura de cor" é feita no cerebro e não no olho.


Agora vc corrige e diz espectro visivel... mas antes disse "em comprimentos de onda diferentes" ou seja poderia ser fora dos  380 e 750 nm

Quando a luminosidade é pouca, o olho humano é mais sensível à região azul do espectro da luz, menos sensível ao amarelo e menos ainda ao vermelho. Além disso, com baixa luminosidade, as células responsáveis pela visão colorida, os cones, são muito menos sensíveis do que os bastonetes que distinguem apenas as diferentes intensidades de brilho e, portanto, correspondem à uma visão em preto e branco. Assim, de modo geral, todas as coisas ao nosso redor adquirem uma tonalidade cinza (ou parda) quando a luminosidade do ambiente é fraca. 

O olho daltônico, entretanto, tem falta de um ou, em casos mais raros, de dois tipos de cones. Por isso, o daltônico não enxerga as mesmas cores que a maioria das pessoas enxergam. Como a maior parte dos objetos que vemos, na realidade, refletem luz de várias cores que, juntas, resultam na cor característica do material, para o daltônico, o verde de uma camuflagem não terá o mesmo tom do verde de uma mata. Essa deficiencia é do OLHO e nao do cerebro do daltonico... 






> Porque não vê o UV? só porque tem um comprimento diferente?


CLARO.... vc nao disse que o olho humano *diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes* da mesma forma que acha que matematicamente correcto e o fisicamente correcto sao coisas distintas e se apega a detalhes a frase que citou está incorreta...

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Eureka !

Achei o ser humano capaz de "diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes" 



Humm se bem que minha analogia está incorreta pois nao existem estudos conclusivos e ele é de krypton e nao da Terra

Apenas quotar o texto que deixei pra tras que elucida melhor, o que vc tentou explicar depois por outra forma, de forma a negar o erro primario

"Realmente isso eh um tema polêmico ... se o olho humano "diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes", por que ele nao vê o UV ( que apenas tem um comprimento diferente ) ?

No processo aditivo de formação de cor, o olho humano não consegue diferenciar componentes e sim a cor resultante; diferentemente do ouvido que consegue distinguir, por exemplo, dois instrumentos diferentes tocados simultaneamente.

Os raios luminosos incidem na córnea sendo então refratados. A seguir estes incidem sobre a lente que tem por objetivo projetá-los na retina. Na retina encontram-se dois tipos de fotoreceptores os cones e os bastonetes, que convertem a intensidade e a cor da luz recebida em impulsos nervosos. Estes impulsos são enviados ao cérebro através do nervo ótico e então tem-se a percepção de uma imagem

O sistema visual humano distingue as cores pelo processo da tricromacia. O ser humano capta melhor cores nas tonalidades amarelo e verde, enquanto a luz vermelha e azul são as melhores aproveitadas pelas zooxanthelas dos corais., por isso as vezes é comum acharmos que uma lâmpada X ilumina menos do que uma Y, mas aos “olhos” das zooxanthelas é exatamente ao contrário."





> o matematicamente correcto e o fisicamente correcto são duas coisas muito distintas...fazer as contas certas (matematicamente correctas) partindo de maus pressupostos (fisicamente incorrectos) leva a uma resposta incorrecta. ou seja metendo as coisas numa questão de lógica 1x0= 0


Acho que vc deve estar com problemas no entendimento do texto ou se esforça apenas pra criar polemicas... alias comum por toda essa passagem sua por aqui... 

No exemplo do artigo que vc está tentando desvirtuar nao cita um refletor NO CALCULO.. apenas VC viu isso

"Vejamos a figura abaixo, onde como exemplo temos uma lâmpada HQI de 150W BLV, que emite segundo o fabricante 7000 lúmens. Imaginando que não existe perda no caminho, vamos observar quantos lúmens por cm² chegam nas 3 áreas abaixo e as relações entre si : 

"

Onde no texto cita o refletor para efeito de calculo de distancia ? Entar em merito de refletor iria resultar num estudo de caso a caso... lamentavel querer depreciar algo de forma *irrelevante*...

É como na enquete que se pergunta qual a densidade da água do mar... que da mesma forma se fosse em uma prova a resposta seria a media e se cai pelo preciosismo de dizer que as diferenças de salinidade são sobretudo devidas à dinâmica entre a evaporação e a precipitação. Os valores mais elevados são registados nas regiões tropicais onde a evaporação registrada é elevada, e os valores mais baixos podem ser observados nas zonas temperadas.

Encaixe uma resposta dessas em uma enquete... seria no minimo nda.

Qto a vc se ausentar... creio que vc teria a contribuir apenas se nao postasse apenas pra criar controversias a meu ver. Uma pena atitudes assim. Se quisesse tanto contribuir teria explanado da mesma forma que fez aqui no proprio encontro, se é que realmente foi.... mas apenas prefiriu aparecer apenas pra aparecer mesmo... 

Qto a minha curiosidade... chegaram a querer me mostrar sua foto, mas nao enviaram por questoes esteticas... tsic

----------


## Hugo Sottomayor

Foi graças aos frutos do trabalho do Pedro Fernandes que infelizmente a espionagem industrial se "virou" para este pequeno país (mas sendo português não deixo de sentir algum orgulho pelo facto).

Será que se podem comprar só os colectores solares CPC para serem usados como reflectores ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Coral Coloration and UV Radiation 
> It is quite popular to believe that increased coral coloration is a response, at least in part, to UV radiation.   Our experiences indicate that some corals will turn green as a response to increased UV.   However, we have observed many corals (especially Acroporids, Pocilloporids, etc) exhibiting vivid coloration when maintained for years under conditions of practically no UV (~1 µW UV-A; <1 µW UV-B).   Figures 12 and 13 show two Acropora specimens maintained under such low UV levels (however, visible light  PAR  levels were quite high).


http://www.masla.com/reef/uvlighting.html




> Rui apenas uma correção ... até mesmo fluorescente emite UV... alias ela é formada basicamente por UV...
> 
> O espectro luminoso oriundo da descarga de uma lampada fluorescente é extremamente pobre, sendo constituído em grande parte de radiação ultravioleta, que é invisível e nociva ao ser humano. para contornar esse problema, é aplicada a superfície interna do tubo uma camada de uma substância fosforescente, que é capaz de converter essa radiação ultravioleta em luz visível


Celso , eu agradeço a correcção mas eu naõ a entendo. Eu nunca disse que as fluorescentes não emitiam UV.
Quando eu perguntei porque é que os corais mantinham as cores em aquarios sem UV e citei o artigo do Dana Ridle ( que eu tenho o hábito de ler os artigos até ao fim e não estar apenas a tirar as passagens que servem para justificar as minhas afirmações) , no estudo feito ele verificou ,tal como ser lido na citação acima referida, que *mesmo nos aquários praticamente sem UV* ( por medição ) os corais mantinham  as cores.

Quanto à tua argumentação vs Pedro Fernandes. Acusaste o Pedro se preciosismo e irrelevançia e parece-me, par o tipo de artigo dedicado a aquariofilistas , que de facto o é . Mas não podes defender esta posição acusando o Pedro:



> Agora vc corrige e diz espectro visivel... mas antes disse "em comprimentos de onda diferentes" ou seja poderia ser fora dos 380 e 750 nm


Não faria quaquer sentido dizer que o olho vê fora do espectro Visível . Era um pleonasmo e uma redundançia. Acho que o Pedro colocou muitas outras questões para serem debatidas por vocês os entendidos, e parece-me que a uníca forma de rebaterem aquilo que ele disse, é pelos vistos serem mais preciosistas e irrelevantes do que ele.
Podemos também ser irónicos sem ser sarcásticos:



> Humm se bem que minha analogia está incorreta pois nao existem estudos conclusivos e ele é de krypton e nao da Terra



Além disso esta frase :




> Qto a minha curiosidade... chegaram a querer me mostrar sua foto, mas nao enviaram por questoes esteticas... tsic


Parece-me completamente de mau gosto e nem pelo facto de o "olho " ser sensível às questões estéticas , poderá servir de argumento , ou neste caso de arma de arremesso , para rebaixar os nossos " opositores" .
Pode parecer que de facto a validade dos nossos argumentos não chega .

Eu estou à vontade para dizer isto porque fui um dos primeiros a criticar o Pedro *concretamente*, citando as suas frases mais infelizes .

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Não faria quaquer sentido dizer que o olho vê fora do espectro Visível . Era um pleonasmo e uma redundançia


Concordaria ser redundancia se o autor dos posts nao se prendesse a detalhes que apenas criam polêmicas ante aos fatos

Atribuir um erro a fórmula E= ( I / d² ) * cos(@)  que considera apenas a propagação da luz, (inclusive no artigo até aquele ponto tratava das propriedades da luz) a questões de considerar o uso do refletor.. é no minimo infantilidade.




> aproximação de uma HQI + reflector por um ponto de luz é obviamente uma má aproximação com consequencias graves nos calculos. A consideração do cos do angulo ser igual a 1, tambem me parece originar valores errados.


Em meios homogeneos a luz se propaga em linha reta, mesmo uma HQI não tem uma luz pontual, entao o uso dos refletores se justifica por isso. Dizer que matematicamente está correto e fisicamente incorreto tbem não é uma verdade, pois a formula é fisica, ambas são ciencias exatas, o que não é exato são os fatores externos que podem influir. Até mesmo o ar se considerado produz um meio heterogeneo que afetaria de alguma maneira o calculo preciso... pois a densidade aumenta com a altitude decrescente e os raios provenientes do sol por exemplo se curvam (refração atmosférica). 
Então querer polemizar numa questão tão singela é apenas querer aparecer. 

Considero sim um erro ter uma linha d´agua na figura, mas não a formula utilizada, mesmo porque até aquele ponto do texto não dizia nada de refletores, é puramente uma questão de propriedade da luz...

Perceba no exemplo abaixo a influencia significativa do refletor sobre a intensidade da iluminação



Não é apenas o angulo de abertura que existe como variavel.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...03/feature.htm

No caso do UV, o artigo é antigo, mas mesmo assim nao totalmente conclusivo... se fosse conscenso que UV era desncessario até mesmo Sanjay usado como referencia no caso do testes dos refletores abandonaria a medição do UV das lampadas em detrimento de outro quesito. Coloração de corais é um tema polemico, mas nao existe nada totalmente conclusivo... basta ver o uso do Probidio ou outros aditivos... nao aumenta a iluminação, mas trabalha em outro sentido na redução controlada dos nutrientes. O professor de mestrado do Duarte é referencia para alguns estudos de Danna.... 

Um artigo muito interessante sobre tema parecido é esse :

http://advancedaquarist.com/issues/feb2002/Feature.htm

Lighting the Reef Aquarium - Spectrum or Intensity?
Dana Riddle and Miguel Olaizola




> Devido a ter diferentes sensores e diferentes sensibilidades a diferentes gamas(um processo evolutivo), até pelo numero de sensores que tem para cada gama, o olho humano vê realmente a mesma intensidade de RADIAÇÂO como diferente potência de ILUMINAÇÃO


olha como ficou antagonico




> diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes


Não concordo ao misturar intensidade e potencia para justificar :

A Intensidade de radiação,  é definida como a razão entre a potência radiante e o ângulo sólido de incidência. Quando a área iluminada, o ângulo sólido e o volume do absorvedor são pequenos, que é o caso das medidas para fins analíticos, a potência da radiação pode ser tomada como a sua intensidade.O olho vê cada duplicação da intensidade de luz como variações iguais, pessoas diferentes com visão normal possuem diferentes sensibilidades em seus olhos 

A partir do momento que se admite as curvas de sensibilidade relativa do olho humano para cada uma das componentes R, G e B, percebe-se a contradição em dizer que se encontra.... MESMO desconsiderando o UV e considerando APENAS o espectro visivel 




http://www.tecgraf.puc-rio.br/~mgatt...%20Neto/T1.htm




> este é o espectro tipico de um led azul de 470nm, sendo que a linha em baixo representa ruido do detector e não emissão de luz, no entanto sob luz azul sem UV, temos desenvolvimento de pigmentos em corais ao longo do tempo? isto só para apoiar o que ja tinha sido dito anteriormente que a pigmentação nõa é UNICAMENTE uma resposta a UV's.


Um artigo de Danna Riddle na advanced sobre a influencia da luz azul na pigmentação dos corais...Sob luz vermelha a pocillopora apresentou branqueamento ... mas nao quer dizer que pela azul apresentou pigmentação... o estudo não é totalmente conclusivo





Depreciativo são comentarios assim 




> Bem, nem eu pensava que seria possivel alguem com alguma idade não saber que o ser humano não vê o UV..


ou entao




> não, nem lojista nem brasileiro, mais alguma pergunta irrelevante?


Infelizmente a natureza do ser humano é algo realmente imprevisivel, recebi algumas MPs de pessoas que conheciam o cidadão terem se surpreendido com as atitudes dele recentes e reforçadas com sua opinião publica neste momento. Considero que me excedi um pouco no calor do topico, mas ser chamado indiretamente de criança ou fazer pergunta irrelevantes é totalmete desagradavel ... fato que pra mim combina muito com a pessoa citada.

Não desmerecendo algumas coisas que citou, apenas relevando a forma como são apresentadas, pois apenas são feitas de forma a criar polemica. Nao sei qual a intenção, se apenas picuinha ou inveja ou falta de carater mesmo. Se encontrarem algum post do citado neste sitio que não forem pra depreciar ou então tentar polemizar algum fato me cite... pois a maioria é nesse sentido. Alguns que conhecem pessoalmente ficaram chocados com tamanha falta de respeito e prepotencia... mas fazer o que né ?

Posts que venham a agregar e somar são sempre bem-vindos... agora arrogancia e prepotencia no conhecimento não fazem falta. E isso já tive experiencia em outros sitios (foruns)

----------


## João M Monteiro

Celso,

O que depreendi das palavras do Rui - com o que concordo -  é que mesmo quando se recebe uma mensagem que nos é dirigida num tom ou meios que consideramos desagradáveis, não elevamos a discussão se respondermos no mesmo tom. 

Todas as críticas se podem fazer, desde que com educação e objectividade e toda a discussão de ideias e pontos de vista, no mesmo prisma, é bem vinda.

Mas quando ela descamba, por alguma razão ou porque alguém não compreendeu ou seguiu esses princípios, há que refrear ânimos para não responder "olho por olho". É importante não alimentar os comportamentos ou mensagens desviantes.

De outra forma, os tópicos - mesmo os tecnicamente importantes, como é o caso deste - arriscam perder significado. E isso é a pior coisa que pode acontecer a um forum.

Por isso, e em suma, agradeço que todos façamos um esforço sério neste sentido.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Infelizmente a natureza do ser humano é algo realmente imprevisivel, recebi algumas MPs de pessoas que conheciam o cidadão terem se surpreendido com as atitudes dele recentes e reforçadas com sua opinião publica neste momento. *Considero que me excedi um pouco no calor do topico, mas ser chamado indiretamente de criança ou fazer pergunta irrelevantes é totalmete desagradavel* ... fato que pra mim combina muito com a pessoa citada.
> 
> *Não desmerecendo algumas coisas que citou, apenas relevando a forma como são apresentadas, pois apenas são feitas de forma a criar polemica.* Nao sei qual a intenção, se apenas picuinha ou inveja ou falta de carater mesmo. Se encontrarem algum post do citado neste sitio que não forem pra depreciar ou então tentar polemizar algum fato me cite... pois a maioria é nesse sentido. Alguns que conhecem pessoalmente ficaram chocados com tamanha falta de respeito e prepotencia... mas fazer o que né ?
> 
> *Posts que venham a agregar e somar são sempre bem-vindos... agora arrogancia e prepotencia no conhecimento não fazem falta*. E isso já tive experiencia em outros sitios (foruns)


João creio haver um consenso sobre comportamento em foruns, inclusive no trecho acima eu expus e de certa forma pedi desculpas pelo ocorrido, ( e reitero novamente ) por ter elevado o tom da conversa,  ironias e falta de respeito público tendem a tirar as pessoas do sério... (ninguem tem sangue de barata)..

Fato como esses teriam sido evitados. Tambem nao compartilho da opiniao de alguns defendendo a postura do Pedro Fernandes .....que ao meu ver deveria ter sido bloqueado desde o inicio evitando tanta situação desagradavel. Apesar de concordar que o artigo foi escrito sem o devido embasamento no assunto, apenas pesquisas do google

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

No 1º post o Roberto centrou a discussão principalmente em aspectos físicos e biológicos e por isso ainda hesitei em trazer o aspecto estético à baila aqui. Mas se a iluminação não é só estética, também o é. 

Sendo que o ideal é maximizar a estética sem prejuizo da biologia e quem sabe até benefício, acabei decidindo meter uma colherada aqui. De qualquer forma, se a moderação entender que este post está fora de contexto, continuarei a discussão num outro tópico relacionado com layouts. No entanto gostaria de saber opiniões sobre se o caminho que abaixo descrevo poderá ser benéfico/prejudicial para a vida no aquário.

Quem trabalha em televisão, cinema, arquitectura e pintura por exemplo, usa a iluminação como uma ferramenta essencial. Por isso tenho andado a tentar magicar alguma forma de trazer algumas das técnicas usadas nesses meios para o aquário. Tenho algumas dúvidas acerca dos benefícios/prejuizos para o sistema.

Passo a descrever um dos sistemas mais simples de iluminação e que é um ponto de partida para a maioria dos casos. O sistema de 3 pontos.

O sistema de 3 pontos consiste:

- numa luz principal, normalmente acima e não ao centro (o exemplo abaixo tem a luz à esquerda);

- uma luz secundária aproximadamente com metade da intensidade da luz principal. Esta situa-se aproximadamente a 90º da principal e mais baixa. Tem por objectivo encher e permitir ver detalhes nas zonas não iluminadas pela luz principal. Muitas vezes tem uma cor diferente da luz principal.

- uma luz forte por trás para definir o contorno dos objectos e criar realces nesses contornos. Esta luz costuma estar deslocada ligeiramente para a esquerda ou direita e bastante baixa.



Num aquário a liberdade de colocação dos focos e calhas é bastante limitada. Tentando não colocar pontos de luz muito afastados da zona do aquário, aqui vai uma possibilidade:

A - Focos laranjas na frente à direita apontados à esquerda (luz principal - mais fortes);

B - Focos azuis na frente à esquerda apontados à direita (luz secundária - mais fracos);

C - 3 zonas de T5: laranja à frente, branca ao centro e azul atrás para dar mais profundidade;

D - Focos brancos muito fortes (ou do tom da luz principal mas mais claros) atrás e o mais baixos possível, posicionados de forma a revelar os contornos e ao mesmo tempo evitando bater directamente nos olhos de quem observa o aquário. Este tipo de iluminação é tão mais fácil de implementar quanto mais espaço houver atrás do aquário, uma vez que tem que ser posicionada por trás do aquário e não por cima ao contrário de todas os pontos de luz anteriores.

Aqui vai um exemplo para um aquário com 200 (c) x 75 (l) x 60 (a).



Para aquários mais pequenos, usar-se-ia menos focos. Devido à enorme quantidade de focos, cada foco teria menor potência do que é normal. Aqui estou a usar 12 focos e 6 T5.

As primeiras imagens da sequência seguinte têm uma rocha cinzenta uniforme de forma a tornar mais evidente os efeitos de luz. Com as cores normais de um aquário de recife, o resultado é menos evidente, mas continua lá.

[media=800,450]http://members.netmadeira.com/arquimedes/Rochas19-10-2006.swf[/media]

Agora, o que é que esta iluminação de concerto de Quim Barreiros faz aos peixes e corais?

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

curiosamente, respostas ás criticas do Pedro Fernandes sobre o conteudo da palestra do Gustavo, ainda não houve..... :yb665:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Alfredo o uso dos focos com diferentes cores é interessante, mas vai potenciar o aparecimento de algas indejesaveis, isso não o preocupa?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O problema das algas não me ocorreu porque tenho a ideia de que não havendo fontes de nutrientes para elas em quantidade suficiente (nitratos, fosfatos, silicatos), seja qual seja a iluminação, elas não se tornam um problema.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> O problema das algas não me ocorreu porque tenho a ideia de que não havendo fontes de nutrientes para elas em quantidade suficiente (nitratos, fosfatos, silicatos), seja qual seja a iluminação, elas não se tornam um problema.


Actualmente com a técnologia existente a idea do focos é fazivel e o efeito belo, mas por outro lado não replica a natureza onde temos uma iluminação vertical e águas com menos nutrientes  :Smile: 

Se quiser avançar com uma coisa do género e precisar de ajuda técnica avise.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Tenho intenção de por isto em prática da próxima vez que montar um aquário (ainda vão passar uns bons meses de certeza). Nessa altura peço ajuda sim, obrigado  :Smile: 

A potência dos focos será mais baixa do que é habitual devido à grande quantidade de pontos de luz.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> A potência dos focos será mais baixa do que é habitual devido à grande quantidade de pontos de luz.


Atenção, Alfredo, à penetração da luz na água, que não tem a ver com o aumento dos ponto de luz, mas com a intensidade dos focos. Caso contrário arriscas-te a ter um aquário com a luz muito bem distribuída, mas apenas a entrar nos primeiros 10-15 cms de água.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois, não tinha pensado nisso. E complica muito as coisas.

No exemplo de cima, com o aquário de 2 metros, um sistema de iluminação tradicional usaria 1000 watts de luz (3 x 250 + T5's)?

Idealmente:

3 focos laranja: 3 x 150w
3 focos azuis: 3 x 75w
3 focos trás: 3 x 400w
3 T5: 3 x 90w
Total: 2145w  :Smile: 

Mais terra a terra:

3 focos laranja: 3 x 100w
3 focos azuis: 3 x 50w
3 focos trás: 3 x 250w
3 T5: 3 x 54w
Total: 1362w

Só as luzes traseiras representam metade do consumo e apesar dos corais as apreciarem concerteza, a nível estético têm como função realçar os contornos. Mas se eu instalar isto não deve ser na minha casa, por isso...  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Tenho intenção de por isto em prática da próxima vez que montar um aquário (ainda vão passar uns bons meses de certeza). Nessa altura peço ajuda sim, obrigado 
> 
> A potência dos focos será mais baixa do que é habitual devido à grande quantidade de pontos de luz.


A soma do total dos focos terá que ser perto do valor da soma da iluminação vertical se bem que o que interesse é o total do comprimento de onda utilizado pelos corais.

Estarei à disposição e tal como referi é viável.

----------

